# The Hopeful Muskateers....part 4



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Happy chatting



Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
Enjoy your wine!   Here's to Sunday - very exciting....

Busy today sorting out pc (yawn), and with parents and granny.
What's for the weekend then?

Had my go. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kept checking and thought you were late.. missed the new thread!!!  

Weekend plan is cycling to the gym tom, sorting out my camera leads so I can put some stuff on ebay, may go to the shops as need some wintery clothes on Sunday.  Oh and of course... cleaning!  

Belly hurts!    Bloody Af!

So what are you doing with pC? buying a new one?

I've been!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I was feeling lonely and missing you  .

Been - but messed the board up already. All I keep being given is vowels - have you had a word with them?!  

Like the new ticker - very appropriate. Sorry about the pains - but it's all good in the long run - 28 days again is amazing.

Regarding ebay - I've been thinking for about 8 weeks, I must take some pics and get some stuff on. Maybe if I read you've gone and done yours, it will get me going....

As for pc - we've bought a new one. Should be here next week. Had to place special order, as want to keep XP, not go for vista, as I've loads of progammes (business and personal) that I'm not buying again. Would be about another £1000. Blimey MS know how to make money.

Have a good day. Off now delivering, then clothes shopping (probably have about 30mins to play with as DH is coming along and he quickly gets fed up  ).

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I've sorted a pile of stuff to go on ebay ages ago but Tim has lost the camera lead to the pc so I can't use the camera..  On a mission to find it today!  My sister does ebay all the time... I've never sold anything on there.. I'll let you know how I get on.

Yeah we bought a new pC earlier in the year and it has vista on it, its a right pain we've had nothing but probs with it. But we didn't really think that much about it to be honest.  

Oh enjoy the shops.. I need to go tom, I would NEVER take Tim though he would be a nightmare!  Hope you've trained DH better than I've trained Tim!!

Speak later XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you find the lead? What's the probs you've had with Vista?

Actually DH was quite patient at the shops - only found one top mind, but at least he commented and helped a bit. He's better when promised lunch/cappucino/cake etc. Was also in a good mood as Rugby was on tonight (he's even happier now).

Taking parents to Luton tomorrow, so we're spending the afternoon in Cambridge - maybe they'll have some finer attire than the rubbish in my local shops.  

Been. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Cambridge is fab! Tim sister used to live there!

Must dash to the shops back for chating later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well how was your day? get anything nice at the shops?

I'm shattered today, we ended out going to this cuban cluib in London last night was great fun.  But we mised the tube and had to get the night buses home, got in about 5am! So exhausted.  Was fun night out though!

Went tesco and stocke dup on detox foods again... just had a lentil stew. MMmmm! Thats one thing I lvoe about winter! Stew and roast dinners!  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Me too - I love stews and soups. Usually make a big batch of soup for the freezer - pumpkin on the menu first.

So, did you get any winter clothes? I was persuaded against Cambridge, as although it's a beautiful city, I was told it's not much good for shopping. Anyway ended up in Bedford, as we were told about some new shopping centre. Anyway - gave up - there just doesn't seem to be any decently tailored clothes out there. Wanted something a bit different, bright, quality material etc - but it was all drab or too fancy.   

Have you had your first pill?

Will check out our game. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope not done a thing all day! Well did the tesco shop!  But thats it. did none of my planned jobs.  

Back on the detox today.

You should come to london for the day and we could go shopping... or even better we could go to Brighton... always some nice stuff there! There are some lovely shops in Brick lane for unusual clothes.  I really need to get some new clothes.

Yup 1st pill has been gobbled up.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

That sounds lovely. I'm fed up of the same old shops in every shopping centre.

Gobble, gobble - yippee! Laura is cycling!!     

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I hate chains too, well they are ok for basics but its nice to get something different that you know others won't be wearing.

What are you after? I'll have a nose in the brick lane shop.. I'll see if they have a website.

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Laura and Lily!!!

Found you finally on your muskateer thread! Lily hope you don't mind me posting Laura has been telling me what a star you are with all your support!

If its ok with you ladies I'll be here to support Laura through her next cycle (BTW Lily love that cycling piccie!!!) 

Here's a little dance just to get you going hun....

        

LOL Maddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily and Maddy,

Oh so nice to have some more recruits to the thread... been just me and Lily for a while now!

Yes Maddy, Lily is my little star, we started our first IVFs at the same time and she has stayed here  for me throughout, only missed a couple of days when she gave birth!!    

Nice to have you aboard!

So Lily - What have you been up to today?  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So pleased to meet you Maddy - what a lovely surprise for this evening  . As for my support - it's no different to what Laura would have done for me. Besides, Laura keeps me sane and makes me laugh! Plus we both adore our food and shopping!

Talking of shopping - I'd really love a jacket Laura, like I got in India - kind of casual but gd quality. It was like a tapestry? , material in browns, reds and greens. Oh yeah - big buttons would be nice too  .

As for today - it's been busy with orders. Also, trying to get organised sorting out software etc. New pc here tomorrow, but have had to install certain things on this pc just to manage today  .

Off to scrab now. Maybe Maddy could join in the next game?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh drat -it's still Laura's turn  . I will be back  . Lxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Girls xxxx

Scrabble sounds fun   I'm guessing this is ********...

Haven't got the scrabulous app yet... (is that what its called....?)

Lily I agree with you about Laura-bless her she's been there for me too through it all   Have been taking a break from FF-after my last BFN was just finding it was best to stay away, but now that my buddy is cycling I knew it was time to come back for some good old support!!!!

Have parents evening tomorrow and Wednesday but will check in when I get home

 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been!!!  

Yes on another thread I'm playing 1:1 games and a group game. The group games can be pretty slow as if one is away for couple of goes then noone can play!  Maddy get on face book or let me know your details and I can invite you as a buddy!

Oh isn't this excitng my own little support group to get me through the next tx!

I'm working late tom, one of my clietns is turning 18 and I have agreed to do 2 supervised contacts with her parents (seperately)   Why did I offer to do that! And then wed i'm seeing my friend who I haven't seen since xmas (my fault, couldn't face socialising) but ebing brave and meeting her for dinner after work.  Then Fri I am in Brighton (lily I'll check out the shops and text you any pics of coats!  ) and out for dinner with my brighton buddy and then saturday driving up to Hastings to see another buddy!! Ark at me a.... little miss out and about!  

Lily - oh exciting, new pc tom... I love getting new stuff!!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey Laura - you make me sound so unsociable!! Hope you get chance to play your go in between  .

Hi Maddy. Please join ******** - I need a scrabble partner for when Laura's on her jollies.  

Busy day, trying to sort out pc and software (yawn, yawn). Promised a friend I'd set hers up for her at the weekend (must be mad! but she insists she'll never get it sorted out otherwise).

Just had new windows quote - that was a yawn too, but looking forward to seeing out of non-blown glass for a change.

Back later, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - you amaze me!  How many things can do at one time?? You make me feel so lazy.. we desperately need to decorating but never seem to find the time!!    Happy 1/4 of a year birthday to the Little One!!  

Maddy - Whens your next appointment?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

How embarrassing - I've just scored 7 on scrab!  
Hope the supervised contact was a success.

Hi Maddy  . Have you joined ** yet?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No it wasn't!  Travelled half way across london (and called prior to leaving) and when i got there she had gone out!!  

I've scrabbed. X


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Evening Girls xxxxxxxxxx

Wow what a busy day-am totally knackered!!!

We're all here to cheer you on Laura!!     

Happy 1/4 birthday to your little one Lily...  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Does that happen often Laura? Hope you have a lovely dinner with your friend  . It's your go, by the way  .

Hope your day wasn't as busy Maddy?

Still battling with the pc/software/printers etc. At the moment they're winning  . For my sanity I have to keep leaving them and coming back later.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls!

Lily - yes often i'm afraid, often parent ar so busy battling for contact to **** the other parent off they forget to turn up.. very sad.    So comp all sorted now?

Maddy - hows work? Groan!  Busy as ever! Half term soon though!

Still nearly xmas!   I love it!

Been for dinenr with mate was lovely, she offered me her eggs bless her, people are so lovely and just want me to be happy. Nice feeling although not taking her up on it.

Had tapas and wine.. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow what a friend Laura...but we are all feeling positive for you Hun for this cycle so fingers crossed you won't be needing anyone's eggs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Thanks Lily-not as busy yesterday but another full one today which is why I'm sending a v quick message this morning......  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Here here!     Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah thanks girls!  This is like my own little support group!  

Maddy - Is it half term next week?  Lucky you!

Lily - Is the comp all up and running?

I'm getting chucked off the comp as tim wants to uise it but I'll be back later to chat if I can!!

So what are your weekend plans? I'm off to Brighton tom!  

I'll scrab later too!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - it's still your turn  .

How long are you in Brighton for? I loooove Brighton. I love anywhere by the sea to be honest.

We've no plans, except helping friend with her pc. Will hopefully have a walk on Sunday. Went for a 40min cycle ride this morning - hope you're impressed!!   I have decided action is needed if I'm going to get into my old clothes. Quite enjoyed it really, until the lorries came by, too fast   - made worse by our narrow country lanes and easy to fall into rivers.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Brighton and no plans..... sounds like a dream-I'm surrounded by bubble wrap, tissue paper and boxes...moving  out Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still feel as though there's so much to do and I seem to have been packing for weeks!!!

Will be around later, DH was talking about packing the comp up tomo but hopefully I can put him off that idea!!!

Hope you are both enjoying your Fridays...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

That's right Laura your own little support group right behind you all the way


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh no!! Laura and Maddy are leaving me  . Got a text from Laura, saying she's back either Sat night or Sun morning. Didn't know you were moving Maddy. Are you going far? I love change and new adventures!  

Just been watching my fav prog of the week (Have I got news for you): always makes me laugh, esp Ian's chuckle. Hoping to go to bed early tonight as busy day tomorrow. Really hope you can put your DH off packing the pc  . If you pm me your e-mail address Maddy, I'll invite you for a game of scrabble sometime. Or maybe it ought to wait until you've moved?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls how are things with yous new  mummys     
well all going ok at the moment had scan on friday plent of follicles butnot just ready yet and i was not happy with lining it was only 6.6 so secretly upped my pills and got seleium for holland and barret, we are back up tomorrow for another scan so please send me luck i need it      
love K XXXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Really good luck Kim.     Let us know how you get on.
Love Lily. xx Missing you both Laura and Maddy. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back!!!!

How are you ladies doing??

Lily - Oh cycling!!! I love cycling but its pretty hilly near me which puts me off!!!  Well done you! How is the weight going? I haven't weihted mysefl for a couple of weeks, but have been eating really healthy.  Even when I was away I've eaten really well. Went to a veggie restaurant in brighton and then home made veg curry last night.  So thats ok?  I must admit sometime I think I'm eating healthy but then I find out i'm not, I'm not as knowledgeable as you!! But well I'm on the pill now so doubt i'll loose any now before my next cycle.

Kim - Fab news on the follies.  

Maddy - Oh yeah the move!!   It will be so worth it!!  Seems to have taken ages to come around.  I hope its all going well and look forward to you logging on in your lovely new home!  

Katey - Hello!! (just incase your lurking!!)

Off to do dinner and then I'll scrab... promise!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - thank goodness you're back - it's been so lonely what with Maddy's move and all.  

I'm impressed with your nutritional intake whilst you've been away  . You must have felt really light whilst tomb-stoning  .

As for me - I'm eating well too, but not much improvement weight-wise yet. Kept up the cycling though. Trying to encourage DH to go swimming now. Once he starts he's alright.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx
PS
By the way, it's STILL your go  . I've only been waiting 3 days!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been my lovely!!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Me too xx

Just finished watching Dirty Dancing and the follow on prog. Blimey it brought back some memories and feelings of Mr Swayze I haven't had since my teens! Think I'll have to get Officer and a Gentleman next - DH hasn't seen that either and I'm impressed with his dancing practice in the kitchen just now  .

So Laura, is this a 'quiet nights in' week or are you fully booked again?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lily - I watched DD too!!! I used to watch it al the time when I was younger!    I think I know all the words!

HAd crap day. Me and Tim had a row last night and are not talking and I had this biazzare thing with someone at work whcih I'll fill you in on later and then walked out and burst into tears... maybe the pill is making me hormonal?  Anyway I've come home early as couldn't face bumping into her and now got to go to the launderette as got no clothes to wear!

I'll go scrab and chat later. 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well fill us in then....

It is quite possible the pill is having an effect - it's job is to alter you hormonally afterall. Perhaps you can mention this to Tim, as a start in getting things back on track?

I admit to knowing the words too  , quite amazing after all these years. A lovely 'feel good' chick flick, I'd say. Apparently Patrick didn't want to say 'Nobody puts Baby in the Corner' as he considered it too cheesey  . Trouble is after seeing that in my teens, I don't think men stood a chance of impressing me  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I hate crying at work!  Don't think to many people except my nearest and earest noticed.  Thank goodness we are no longer in an open plan office!

Well quick version.... a family and school asked me to change someones therapist as they felt they were doing a poor job, but they asked for this to happen without the therapist knowing they made a complaint.  So i discussed with my manager who took the issues to her manager.  Now she sent me a ranting email about how I should have spoken directly to her manager not my manager so I calld her and said shall we meet for a quick chat, clear the air.  Then she brought along her line manager and they said (all formal) that this meeting, whcih I thought was a informal chat (i'd even taken my soup in!!) was about my behaviour and inability to follow protocol!!  So I just said I suggest they rearrange to a time when my manager is present and walked out, got to my desk and burst out crying!!!  Later the manager (not line manager) came to me apologised for there behaviour and said she was embarrased by them.  I mean if my behaviour was in question (which it wasn't) it would be a manager that would deal with it not a line manager from another department. Aggh!  Annoyed I cried.  I can understand the therapist as she was prob trying to divert attention from her 'complaint' but the line manager.    I have to use the same loos and kitchen as them and have to joint work alot with them.  Just makes things awkward. As if my work is not stresful enough.  

I phoned Tim and we ok now.  I've just had a soak in bath and glass of wine.  Gonna go dish up my roast now! 

How was your day anyway?

Maddy - hope move goes well tomorrow. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura   sounds awful. Like you say, as if your job isn't stressful enough!

My day was ok. Granny visited and did some ironing   whilst we were busy on the nursery. DH went swimming first thing - and as predicted he's really keen now to continue, which is good news. Very fed up with the pc's. Trying to rearrange office at the same time and throw loads of stuff. Got rid of 2 black sack-fulls so far.

Have you got your stuff on ebay yet?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not yet but i did pull out the pc and rearrange all the wires and found my lead for the camera so no excuse now!   

Your day sounds nice, I love throwing away stuff! 

My day at work was actualy nice apart from the middle bit with the mad women!  Dreading going in tomorrow.    I don't want to go to bed as then it will be tomorrow and I'll have to go to work.   
XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's finish the scrabble then   . xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Been!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its gone from my face book so I guess you won.. you won last time as well I believe!!   Clever girl! Welldone etc!!  Another?

I best go get ready for bed.

Night night. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Amazingly got out! Thanks for the game Laura! Will have to go to bed. Don't worry about tomorrow, just be confident and stand firm. You haven't done anything wrong. Maybe you could get one of those T-shirts like I saw earlier tonight, on a contestant in the Dragon's Den, that said, 'GET STUFFED' in huge letters. Wear a cardi, then undo it as you walk past her  .

Night night, Love Lily. xx

We wrote at the same time.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,

Oh I wish I had that t-shirt!!  That would have been cool!!  

Was pretty grim, she was awful in the meeting accused me of colluding with the parents as I told them 'I would find out' something and said I was a lier and all sorts.  But her manager told manager that she's barmy and will deal with her in supervision and didn't think it was appropriate to tell her off in front of everyone.  But still very akward at work.. and I'm in the office the next few days as well!

Ah.. I missed dragons den! I lvoe that!

Anyway I'm off to the shops to buy a couple of jumpers, shattered but really need to as not got anything warm for work. X

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Did you get a sweater? Apparently DG was repeated last night whilst you were out. Never mind - more fun shopping maybe. By the way where do you shop at that time of night? We only have one night where things are open until 8pm and they're 20 miles away  .

I might be offline for a while as I'm disconnecting this pc and claiming the new one, then wiping this one and using it for work over the other side. The longer I'm away, the crosser I'll be as it obviously won't be going very well. So hopefully I'll be back asap - maybe not until tomorrow though.

Hope work was better today.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Today was a good day at work, no horrible meetings or anything!

We have lakeside which is open everynight til 10pm!  I hate shopping on saturdays and its pretty quite if you go at night.  Go t acouple of nice jumpers to keep me warm.

I don't know, no maddy or you!  How will I cope.

I'll text you tom if you not back online. Hope the computer moves goes well!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura honey!   and Maddy  

Well I'm kind of up and working. Monitor faulty and haven't networked yet, but at least I'm back online!

How's your day been? Hope you're heading for a fun weekend.

Cooking for some friends tonight - wish me luck....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Lily & Laura,

i thought i'd better check in and let you know how i'm getting on.

Today is my 5th Wedding Anniversary and i'm all alone as DH has just left for the weekend - well he is only about 20 mins away and will be back sunday afternoon so we just did cards and prezzies this morning and will go out for a meal on sunday if i have the energy.     

He got me a digital photo frame - its fab!!  I've put a load of my wedding photos and photos of me and DH on it.

I had a midwife appt yesterday and baby bumps is fine and doing well but head not engaged yet and not had any braxton hicks yet.  Last week my BP was sky high (160/100), so ended up in hospital on the antenatal ward having it monitored, but it was ok this time.

Laura - i'm sorry you have had a horrible time at work, but it will get better.

Lily, enjoy your night - hope the cooking goes well.

Pin xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys     

Just peeping in to say I am back!!!

It's going to take me hours to catch up with everything, but just wanted to say hello, and I have missed you like crazy

Hello to Pin - I am sure we will get on like a house on fire!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

How lovely to gear from you both!
Pin - really good luck. Hope DH is back  .

Tracy - so glad to have you back. We've missed you  . It's been a bit lonely on here recently....

Have had text from Laura and she's not been feeling too well. However, I'm hoping she'll be back on here asap.

Maddy - how are you doing? Is the house upside down?

OK here. Still sorting out faulty pc accessories in my spare time. Had a scrummy lunch out today though. Feel like watching a romantic movie this afternoon. Em which one?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey!!!!!    How wonderful to have you back!!! Just in time to see me through another cycle!   So how are you?  

Lily - I'm sorry!! didn't mean to go Awol!  Friday I went to the National Portrait Gallery after work as some of my clients had some art on show, then I went for a coupld of glasses of vino and a eat as much as you like veggie chinese buffet! Yum and then the trains where buggered and I didn't get home til 2am.  Tim was mean to meet me at the station and just went to sleep so felt a bit unloved.    Then Sat I just felt like poo and stayed in bed all day, just watching childrens films and crying! Then we went out for dinner which was lovely, went to my nephews birthday sunday and then had a massive row on Sunday eve over money and tim took the monitor wires 'as he's bought it!!'.  Then had long day at work and only just sat down.  We not really talking still. I'm off for baseline scan tom and to get my drugs.  Not going into work, gonna try to sort out the washing machine engineer in the afternooon!

Pin - Ohhh not long now!!!! Do we know what flavour your having?

Maddy - Hows the unpacking of boxes

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Tim  . Your hormonal and at about to start scans etc - what's he playing at  ? Thank goodness you're back. So what's expected at and after the scan tomorrow?

Have had a busy day with work and network probs. Evaluated that Norton was causing trouble and tonight decided to 'chat online' with Norton analyst from Bangalore who saved me. After 7 hrs on and off getting nowhere but frustrated, he took control of the computer and resolved in 10 minutes. It was amazing watching him move my cursor and type commands. I had to concentrate though so I could copy what he did on to my other pc. I'm so relieved. Firewalls have always caused me problems. Now they're even more complex.... Oh to next year's security update - can't wait!

Meeting tomorrow with cute sales rep from Holland. Don't forget Laura I'm off on hols next week (week on Wednesday for 10 days - until Nov 19) - where does that fall with your cycle?

Hi to everyone. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily -  cute sales rep?? I'm off tom if you need a hand!!


Tom will be just to check that no cysts etc, so should be fine. then on pill til sat and start injections day 3 of next cycle.. Nov 19th should be my rough EC day.  I will keep you updated with texts!  Where are you off too? have you not just got back from aholiday!!  

I lvoe it it when the comp people at work take over my comp.. its a bit freaky!

Off work tom.. yippee!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Cyprus to stay with parents. Not sure about it tbh. They're out there for gd now, so we should go once. Not sure how often we'll go, but at least we're only paying for the air fares. Winter's the only time we go away  

Meeting's at 11am - you are welcome to call in. Haven't seen a wedding ring in previous meetings  .

Will it cost you more to txt me abroad?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dam!  I have my scan at 10.50 so can't make the meeting!  Let me know next time  

Will you have internet access at your mums? Where is cyprus are they? My mum and dad love cyprus and always saying they wil move there... can you imagine if our mothers become neighbours!!!  

Anyway off for my scan.  Catch you later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm Lily where are you? Are you still 'busy' with your rep  

Well it was ok, all quiet so ok to start stimms next week after AF. But the consultant said good luck and i said maybe 3rd time lucky and he just scoffed liked to say don't be silly.  It was the consult that said I would never have a baby on my first ever stims scan... nice man!   Feeling really low, just being there was horrible. What am I putting myself through??

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and had a nose through my file and saw photos from my op... ugh! my insides are gros!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Everybody's insides look gross! Ignore that man, and concentrate on the consultant who did your op and said your chances have been improved. Although I don't think just +ve thoughts get you a +ve result, they can certainly help your body feel calm and inviting to a little embryo, so    .

Meeting went well  .

So what's next on the agenda? Next scan?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well finish pill sat and then AF should arrive couple of days later.  Start injections on day 2 of AF.  Kitchen full of boxes of drugs and needles.... can't hide from it now... I'm offically cycling again!!

Been blubbing all afternoon... no idea why.    

Gonna go and cook some nice dinner... trout, roasted new pots and aspargus. Mmm.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Ah Laura honey. WHat you need is a big hug  . You're all hormonal and understandably emotional about this next trip of your journey. I remember feeling like I had been trying to get from Brighton to Edinburgh for 5 years and kept having to stop off at towns I did not want to visit and then eventually was allowed back on the train again.

I'm honestly very excited for you as I remember what your +ve consultant said.

Off to fit my new monitor.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks hon, you really are wonderful.  How would I cope without you??


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Laura * - honey, ignore that awful awful man!!! If you didn't stand a chance, then they wouldnt let you put yourself through the procedure again! I am sure this will be your time sweetheart, and I will have everything crossed for you that you get your miracle! Will be here for you through this cycle, sending positive thoughts every single day!!

*Lily* - hun, you got any recent photo's of little bubba? Would love to see some!

*Katey* - how are you hun? Looking forward to chatting again!

Lots of love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

In from work nice and early.  Me and Tim still not talking, I made an effort l it sitting incooked him nice dinner and he he ate it sitting in front of the comp and then slept on the sofa.    Feeling unloved. I'm sure he's just stressed about teh IVF but its not a great start is it.  I will try again to get him to talk tonight.

Tracey - The lvoely Katey has been AWOL for months.  Its just been me boring Lily for months on this thread!!  

Lily - Yes I think you should pm us some baby pics??  

Maddy - Whens that comp getting set up!  

Pin - Ohhhhh nearly there!!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
You've never bored me Laura  . So, where's that Timmy?    He always seems to do this at this time, so close to the big event.... Perhaps you're right about the nerves, but you need him right now too.

Hi Tracy - you'll have to wait until I get my crashed pc sorted out. So lovely to have you back  .

Hi Katey, Maddy and Pin. xx

Very boringly doing VAT - get a bit of extra time by paying online, so obviously I do!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Lily - Maddy texted and said to say hi! she wil be back at the weekend.

Yes he does always do this doesn't he.  I wonder if a little is me not being my normal patient self too? Hopefully he will be home soon??

VAT sounds poo!  I need to organise a tax rebate.. can you do that online? I bet you can, mayeb that will be one of my jobs when I'm off.  Only 6 more days at work til have a week off!!  

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not that I want to disturb you from your VAT but I've just started a game of scrab with you!!

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm noone seems to be around so I better go to bed.  Still no Tim.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm here! Tim wants to be glad he's not my neighbour  .

Been! Off to bed now. Back tomorrow.   Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He came home and apologised.   He picked me up from the station today too and things seem to be ok.  Maybe ignoring his behaviour works??

Anyway I'm shattered, glad its nearly the weekend.  What are your plans?  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Off relative visiting before we go away next week. Also, washing, ironing for hols and sorting out parents' Christmas presents as it'll be the last time we see them before January.

What about you?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay,

well we have tickets to go see ASh on saturday night and may book into a hotrel and go out in London on Sunday. So hopefully a busy weekend were I get spoilt!!  

Shattered off to bed... tomorrow is Friday!!! 

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like a perfect weekend! Have you booked a hotel?

Looking forward to an office free night. Have hired Officer and a Genleman - DH hasn't seen it and it must be 15 yrs since I have.

Bye for now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sounds like you have a romantic night planned ahead!    We watched this is England last night the latest Mike Leigh film was very good.  Tonight we have got requium of a dream.. but won't be endulging in that til after Ugly Betty!

Tim is going to book the hotel tonight. 

Enjoy your movie and cuddle. X

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Too many phone calls to start the movie, so we've abandoned it until tomorrow.

Any news from Maddy, Katey, Pin or Kim?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi - i'm here !!

How is everyone ?  Me and bumps are fine, just lazing around watching TV and eating junk food (popcorn and crisps).  DH is away tonight but will be back tomorrow.  I don't mind though as he came home with a bottle of my fave Jean-Paul Gaultier perfume for me   

Lily, how about another piccy of your lovely daughter?

Laura, hows things with you - lets hope you have a nice stress free weekend.

We have finally packed my hospital bag but it doesn't seem that full    I have compared it with my friends list (she's due 3 weeks after me), and if anything, i have got more stuff than her!!

She asked her DH to get her some brown Kendal Mint Cake for her labour bag and he came back with the white one covered in chocolate   


P xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Not that full I took loads with me  . One medium size bag had 2 nightshirts (in case of long labour), dressing gown, slippers, towels (we had to take our own), breast pads, sanitary towels (extra thick), underwear and toiletries to make you feel fresh and feminine. Another bag was for baby with all in one vests, sleepsuits, hat and mittens, baby blanket (it's nice to wrap them in something personal), nappies, cotton wool pads. Also there's the snacks for you and DH and drinks and refreshing sweets, eg mints. It was also lovely to take some cds as we had a player in the labour room.

How can it not seem too full? I had to take things out!!!!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin - Maybe its not full as you've been packing a suitcase??  

Lily - No hotels. So really sad and once again feeling unloved.  Tim slept on the sofa as ****** as usual and so I'm up doing the cleaning when I should be being whisked off to a nice hotel.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura    - but you're seeing Ash right? When you say peed, do you mean peed off or drunk? He needs a gd talking to whichever  .

How's everyone?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, it is a rather large bag - maybe thats why  

Lily, i've had a look through your list (thanks for putting that in), and i've got everything that you had, and more !!  We've got a bag for the baby and we've even put in a change of clothes for DH, although i can't see us needing them as we are only about 10 mins from the hospital (about 2.5 miles).  At least once i've delivered, DH can nip home for anything we've forgotten.

What are you up to today - when do you go on hols ??

Laura, i hope you enjoy the concert.  I really wanted to go see Michael Buble but can't - the only concert he's playing in the north west is in manchester 2 days after my due date    Oh well, i'm sure i'll be too busy to go anyway   

Think i'll go and make some apple and cinamon muffins - catch up later.

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Em tasty!! In answer to your questions: today I've been cycling, trimming a willow hedge and visiting granny and auntie. Looking forward to a movie tonight, although DH wants me to cut his hair  . Anything for a laugh  . We're off on hols on Wednesday. I'm so looking forward to it as it's been a tough 2 weeks in the office and a busy wind down ready for winter.

By the way don't forget your camera/vid. A small one/throw away is a gd idea for you to keep in your locker as you never know what might happen if DH takes the main camera away. I gave birth at midnight then at 8am it was all activity with the paediatrician round, hearing tests etc.

Laura - where are you? How was the concert?

Hi Maddy, Kim and Katey xx. Love Lily. xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx
Just a quickie as I am now without a computer-round at a friends and just doing a quick message!!
Laura Hun-behind you 100% for this cycle-just sorry I can't be on here more to cheer you along xx
Hi Lily-hope you're doing ok-will try and have a good catch up on all the posts next week
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickied from me as shattered.  Had a great weekend, tim pulled his socks up after I booked my own hotel and made my way there on my own!! He joined me an hour later and then we drunk champers in bed and watched the concert. We then found a gay karaoke bar on the way back and finally got to bed at 2ish. Then went covent garden today and for thai in Bethnal green on the way back.  Just home shatterd.  Gonna go and watch ghost now with a hot choc!

Mmmm muffins!

Lily - So how did you do his hair? Nice mohican??  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

BRAVO Laura!! That's my girl


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there!

Brr its so cold today! 

Oh I forgot to say went to the pic yesterday too... wow so much in one weekend.. no wonder I'm shattered today!  CAn't be on long as I am meant to be cleaning.. tim has gone to the launderette and so I am meant to tidying this pig sty while he's gone.

So what have you been up to? Not having to be outside too much in this cold weather??

No AF, hope she comes tomorrow so I can start with the stabbing!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

An AF dance is obviously in order, so here goes....

                

Yes, outside a bit poking the fire! Other than that an ordinary Monday. Trying to get organised for hols. I'm gonna miss you!  

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the dance!!  

I know what terrible timing!! All my anxiety about no follies on scans and you won't be there to calm me down    But you should be back on my EC day I think?  So you will be there for the 2ww if I manage to get that far.

So you excited about your holiday? Is it hot out there this time of year?  Will this be the Little ens first aeroplane ride?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Of course you'll get to the 2ww   . I'm very excited and hopeful about this one and very disappointed I'll not be here for the next 10 days. I'll try and find some internet cafes  .

As for the weather, it's about 28 degrees and yes it's little one's first plane trip. I'm very nervous as it's 4 hours long - a long time to keep her quiet!

Looking forward to returning to your 2ww!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

PS Have you given up on that scrabble game?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been!! Its being really slow though and hard to play. I'll try have another go at work at lunch. X


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Morning,

Laura, i should be around for most of your 2ww but as you think your EC may be on 19 nov, i may not be as thats my revised due date.  I will be thinking about you and praying that things go well for you.  I might get a bit distracted during the contractions but you will be in my thoughts otherwise   

Well, i made the apple muffins on sunday and they were ok, DH thought they were good but i thought that there wasn't something quite right about them.  About 3 hours later i realised that although i got the sugar out of the cupboard, it didn't quite make it into the mixing bowl !!!!!!!!!  

Oh well, we had healthy muffins - may try again in a day or two.

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin - He he he!!  We must make a pact to think of eachother as our legs are in the air in stirups!!! Both having our babies removed (although mine will be alot smaller!!)  

lily - Hows your day?

AF here so starting injections in the morning. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yippee - Laura's stimmimg!!   
Day ok, but still not packed and we're leaving at 8am tomorrow  .

Will check in at an internet cafe as soon as I can, or maybe my parents will surprise me with a laptop - I keep trying to persuade them  .

Good luck Pin - wonder if you'll still be intact when I get back?

Here's looking forward to the most wonderful EC yet!

Bye for now. Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Lily... I'm gonna miss you.    When are you back?

Try to get online at some point.... will your moby be working?

Just think hopefully when you are back my injections will all over!  The SP is so quick!

Have a wonderful time my love, a bit of R&R is just what you need before xmas!  Hope Little One enjoys the plane!!

Take care and lots of love.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Laura. Back on 19th (late 18th).

For you lovely Laura:   

   ​  ​ ​​
Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks hon have a great time.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Off now....but just remembered, HAPPY BIRTHDAY honey!!!!​
  ​
  ​Lots of love, Lily. xx​


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Lily - have a good holiday (i'm a bit lat logging on today   ).

Laura -     Hope you have had a good day.  How did the injection go ??    

I've not really been up to much apart from have my hair cut.  One of my cousins does it so it was a good opportunity for a nice chat 


Pin


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Pin - how the hair looking sexy??

Lily - Thanks hon, will miss you too.

Well me and tim had a row this am over him being late forwork so that left me having to do my injection myself.  Feeling really stressed about thi cycle, not for the normal reasons just not sure tim and me will make it to EC.    At the moment I really hate him, its my birthday and I've not even spoke to him and had to deal with everything on my own.

Had nice eve with my mate in London, nice food and some wine.  but now I'm home really hate him and it seems to affect eveything.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello world!

Just bumping the post so I don't lose it while the lovely Lily is away.... anyone els around

Pin - Any twinges yet??  

Kim - Have replied to you on another thread but   Am thinking of you.

Miss TC - How are you?  I'm guessing your lurking?  

Hi to anyone else!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Hope you don't mind me butting in - was just passing through....

How are you huni?

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi June,

Oh how lovely some company!  

I see you have a cyst.. ouch... what are they doing about it?

Your looking into adoption. Is that for definate that you've given up treatment?  I don't know how I will decide to stop and move on to something else.  I'll prob still be cycling when I'm 50!!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,  no, no twinges yet   

If you pm me you mobile number i will let you know when anything concrete happens as i'm sure DH won't let me anywhere near my laptop   

I hope you are having a nice chilled out day.  My DH has got his DIY head on so i'm keeping well away.  There isn't much left to do on the house but he's panicking - every time i ring him at work he thinks its 'coz i'm in labour   


take care

pin xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Yes, end of road for TX due to both money (couldnt get it on NHS) and how the drugs affected me.  Hard to come to terms with, but have got to the point when I am thinking whatever will be will be now (don't always think that of course!!)  As for adoption my partner and I have taken time out since July when we done FET and will discuss again in January to see if that is the road we want to go down or not.  I have got a couple of books about adoption to help make the decision.

Not sure what they will do about the cyst yet, the sonographer didnt want to tell me anything and said "you have a small cyst"  I asked her how small exactly and she said 4cm and they normally only monitor any cysts under 5cm, but it is for GP to decide when I see her in 7-10 days time.  Not sure if cyst is fluid filled or due to endo at this point as I have lucky enough to be endo free for years and GP told me I would have to had a lap to confirm it was endo before I could see an endo specialist (if at all!)  sucks bigtime!!

How are you anyhow?  How is your treatment going?  See that your stimming at the moment - how are you finding it?  I will send some      vibes your way!!  You are still young and there is no reason this will not work for you!!  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Oh I'm so sorry.  This whole IF thing is pretty crap. Have you thought about nat IVF? But adoptin is a beautiful thing, I wish I could get my head around it more.  As I'm so pesimistic about this treatment I am not letting it affect my life, still drining and havingfun, Just got in from bowling and dinner with a mate. I know it won't work, so no point thinking it will. XX

Pin - I;ll Pm you my number... o not long to go!!!!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura

Glad you had a nice time out for bowling and dinner huni!

Now listen here girl - there is no reason that this cycle will not work!! No-one really knows why some cycles work and others don't - even in a completely natural cycle people only have 25% chance each month.  Who is to say this time is NOT going to be your time - there is NO reason at all that it won't be!  Try to be    huni, I know it is hard and totally understand where you are coming from.  It is a form of self protection, but sometimes we have to let our guard down and have hope that this is the one!

I have faith that it will be!!     

How did you scan go?

Are you having any acupuncture or any relaxing treatments to help you along?

Will be thinking of you!!  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

3 Follies.    Worse than last time.  I know it only takes one but.... Well I still feel poo.  Highest dose of drugs and 3 follies.    

Arm aches today from bowling!!

I had acu all through my last treatment but not bothered this time.  I'm just carrying on as normal.  

Hows you? Hows your day been?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

HELLO Laura - my beautiful pal. I'm sitting in a dodgy, very noisey bar, just for you!!   

I think 3 follicles is good news! My belief is less is better. My consultant said he was aiming for max 6 as more can mean poorer quality. Remember I had 4 and it worked, so chin up sweetheart, I am just as hopeful as I was when I left England. Plus that op you had didn't mean you'd get more follicles, but will help once your little babies are back inside you. When's the next scan?

Missing you. How's you and Tim now after your birthday?

It's quite hot here, but food is rubbish. No veggies in any restaurant unless I beg  .

Will be back soon. Will try to log on before then to see how you are....

Hi June and Pin  .

Lots of love, Lily. xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LILY!!!!  

Oh so lovely to hear from you!!  The lovely June and Pin are keeping me company while your away!

I'm feeling ok today, what will be will be, no point in getting stressed, I'm thiking of my plan B... you know me!!

Next scan tom and another Fri, unless they op for a early Ec but doubt it so all on track for EC on Monday.

Feeling really shattered, looking forward to only 2 days at work then off for a week.

Sorry about the veggies!!  You'll soon be home making a lovely wholesome stew!    I did roadt butternut squach other day was tasty!

Have fun... see you soon!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening All

Lily - glad you are having a good hols.  Shame about the food though, that should be one of the highlights of hols.

Laura - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  At least the staff should have your notes to hand this time    

Hi June  

Pin xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Evening Girls xxx

Laura just wanted to check in on you Hun and let you know that I am cheerin you on from the sidelines (although I wish I could be on here more often-going mad without this!!)  and totally given up on ******** too!!!!

I agree with Lily on numbers-certainly loads of follies have never meant anything great for me-and quality is always the most important thing-try and keep your chin up, I know how hard that can be though!!

Lily hope you are having a good time away xxx

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Laura -   3 follies is not bad news huni as already said!  I only had 6 in the end huni and they didnt worry about it.  As you said you only need 1 good 1!  It could all change by the time of EC too!  Concentrate on quality not quantity.....     

Carrying on as normal is the best thing huni - we can stress ourselves worse by worrying about getting to acu etc......I remember I did at times!

Chin up huni - all is on track for Monday and that is all that matters!

Sorry to hear your arm is aching from bowling.  

Couldnt get on yesterday as I could not get on the internet at all !  Not sure if problems BT end or mine, but seems ok now.    

Hi Lilly   - nice to meet you huni!  Sorry to hear the food is not so good!  Enjoy the sunshine!

Hi Pin   and Maddymoo

BIG HUGS to you all.......... 

Off to watch Ugly Betty on DVD!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I feel like I have my own gang!  

June - Oh UB my fav!!  I love fridays laying on the sofa watching it!!  So what series are you watching the first one?

Maddy - Hi hon, yes you know how hard all this is... but I guess I've got to just do it.. I gues there is more chance this month than any other month of getting preg!  You looking forward to your next appointment its next fri?

Lily -   Missing you.

Well basically, had another scan, I have 2 @16mm and 1 @ 12mm and now [email protected] 3mm but they won't get big enough in time.  SO still looking at 3.  My lining is good this time its at 9 now which i think is fine for day 9 of cycle.  Feeling ok. Tom is my last day at work.  Thank goodness!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Ooooh your follie sizes sound good!!!  3 good size follies is brilliant!!  Lining sounds excellent too!!!      Exciting eh!! 

Yeh I love UB 2!  Am watching some of series one as didnt get to see it all when on TV!!  Love Friday nights on sofa watching it 2 - shall have to tape it this week though as have a reflexology appointment at 8pm - havent had reflexology for over a year   and thought would pamper myself!

Enjoy your last day at work tomorrow  

Now going for a long soak in the bath..........

 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just had my bath, just waiting for Tim to get home to do my jab and then I'm gonna crash, long day and expect tom wil be a long day too.  Enjoy you UB.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well hello Laura, Pin, Maddymoo and JuneC. So pleased you're keeping my lovely Laura company whilst I'm away. Had to check on to see how the little ones to be are progressing. Really pleased about the follie and lining news. Here's to a good scan tomorrow and then I'll be back for your EC on Monday    .

Took a trip to the capital today and viewed the demarkation line dividing the country due to the Turkish occupation. The last divided capital. Chose the wrong day though as it was the annual protest march against the occupation, so it took us ages to get around. Thankfully peaceful.

Have been eating at home a bit, so up on my veggies....

Back soon Laura   . Have a lovely weekend everyone!!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Good to hear you are having a nice time Lilly and that you now are able to get veggies!!   I am the same when I am anywhere and drive my DP mad by insisting I eat veggies at some point everyday!!  

Hope you are doing well Laura and have even better news at the scan tomorrow!    

Pin and Maddymoo - hope you are both doing well too!

Laura - I will continue to check in and keep you company while your lovely friend Lilly is away sweetie!

Just came back from a clairvoyant demonstration and it was a good night!  Drinking a cup of cammomile tea and going to have a hot bath now - tis feezing outside!! 

Much love to you all.....

J
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Laura, don't you have another scan today  good luck if you do,   you are doing well so far.  I'll be thinking about you.

We had a hospital appt yesterday - finally got in after waiting for two hours in the waiting room, we finally got in at 6.15pm !!!  It wasn't a waste of time though as after doing the ususal checks, they have given us a date for induction if bumps hasn't arrived by then.  Its 29 Nov so hopefully by the end of nov i will have a  .   

Lily, glad you are still having a good hols.  

June & Maddymoo  

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin - You've made bumps just too comfy!!!  Lily was induced so when she back on she will give you all the details! Oh not long now.  How are you feeling?  Bet you'll be glad to get it over and done with.  Are you going to breast feed?

June - Oh well us more about the clarvoyent

Maddy -  

Lily - Looking forward to having you back next week.  

Well update for me is I now have 6 follies!!!!!  the three little ones have caught up and are now 12-13mm so maybe big enough for an eggie!!    They think they will leave EC til Tue now to let them catch up a bit more but calling to confirm later.

Thanks for being there girls. XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

W'HAY - 6 follies - thats fantastic news Laura.    


I think bumps is very comfy!!  I'm planning to breasfeed, but i also accept that it may not work out so i'm not going to stress about it.

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I Know!!  I'm so excited!!!

Yeah I'd love to breastfeed bit that puts me off is when you have visitors.. do you just get on and do it or do you ask them to go?? I guess you just get used to it!

Not long now!  How long you off work for?


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

I think I'll be ok at home but i'm not too sure about b/f in public.  My friend took to it really quickly and even b/f standing up on the train cos her daughter was hungry !  I've bought one of those glider chairs as a prezzie to myself (found a site that does them for £85 and they are £300 in mothercare   ), so i can always disappear upstairs if we have visitors.

We can afford for me to take the 9 months from work as we've been saving up for the whole time we've been TTC, but to be honest there are soooo many things i would like to do that i wish i could give up work altogether.  I also make cakes as one of my hobbies - wedding cakes, christening cakes etc, so i would like to spend more time doing that.  DH would love for me to give up work too but although he loves his job, it just doesn't pay enough.

P xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well maybe you can bake some cakes and test the market out while your off? Wedding cakes cost a bomb.. sure theres money to be made it that game! People will always need cake!!  

My friend has one of those glider chair... they are so comfy!!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

YAY!!! I knew the 3 little slow starters would catch up!!! That is fantastic news Laura!!!!

All will be well!!! Have a great feeling about this   

Look after yourself and your lovely follies and keep em warm and cooking over the weekend!!

Went to local spiritualist church to see two mediums who I know. They were fantastic and my brother, who came with me, got a message from his wife's first husband!! Was quite funny!!!

Off to reflexology later and shall then come back to watch UB that I'm gonna tape while gone as likely to miss the first half!

Good luck for 29th Pin - hopefully it will all happen before then and you will have a little   before too long!

Hi Maddy and Lilly  

Chat later

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - There is no UB tonight!!!!!    Enjoy your reflexology.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeh noticed that when I went to tape it.......   

Reflexology was nice......tired now after it and going to go to bed and read for a while......

Nite nite...........


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Brr so cold today!

Lily - You should be grateful you are in cyprus with the sunshine... its so cold here!

June - It should be a good one next week, its the wedding and victoria Beckham is the bridesmaid!!!  

Pin - Has the curry and giggy had any effect?  Due date is monday I think?  Raspberry leaf tea is good too!   

Maddy - Big week for us this week, me with all the Ec ect and your follow up.  

I'm off for curry later. mmmmm!


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep UB looks likes it gonna be good next week!  Not sure about Victoria Beckham being bridesmaid though   

Has been drizzly rain here today and so dark all day!!  

Enjoy your curry Laura........and   for EC Tuesday!!!  Shall be thinking of u!  Do you know what day they will do ET.....2 or 3 day?           

Hi to Pin, Maddy and Lilly    

 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmm curry was good, was starving too!  They do day 2 transfers so it will be Thurs if I get that far.  

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura - you WILL get that far!!!

Exciting......             

Hope your relaxing and getting plenty of pampering huni


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

It's another sunday quick message from me!! Always mailing from someone else's house at the mo!!!!

Laura just for you wanted to do a stimming and EC dance....

     
  
     
  
     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - loving those eggs!  

June - Thanks for the baby dust!

Oh I'ma  lucky girl with all this support! 

Lily - Hope the bad weather doesn't mean you'll be getting delayed tonight?  

Pin -   I assume still no movement.. my prediction was wrong!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Lily - you home?

Well I'm stressing. I think I've ovulated. No EWCM since sat. 

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura - yes you were wrong    DH thinks my bump has dropped but as i'm still getting kicked in the ribs, i don't think so .

At least i know that in 10 days or so bumps will be here as induction is 10 days from today (and counting!!).

I do hope you havn't ov - don't the drugs stop you until you have the trigger shot 

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - I'm back!! Have you called them? It's very unlikely as that's why you need the final drug. So pleased to hear about the other 3 catching up: that's fantastic!! I shouldn't concentrate on the ewcm. I stressed about it all the time I was going through OI with sex, but only a scan/hormone check can tell. Any news??

Had a bad journey back. Plane v. delayed as all computers were down, so we took ages to check in, then everyone had each others seats. Sat on plane for 1.5hrs before take off. Then loads of scarey turbulence, a fidgety baby who they demamded must be in her belt strap for the whole 4hrs, due to all the turbulence, then the woman in front was sick - lovely! Can't believe how cold it is here! Finally drove in at 1am (3am to our bodies!) and unloaded in the rain . Not a gd way to start a Monday - big mistake.

Will write later. Must do some jobs. Haven't even unpacked yet....

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Welcome back!!!  Such a shame your hols ended horribly!  I did wonder last night as the weather was so bad.  

As for not Oving, I've heard it happened a few times on here.  I just can't stop thinking about it.  I FEEL like I've ovulated.  I feel so sad and down.  I was so excited last week, really thought things were going ok for a change.    Can't get through to the clinic.  

Pin, Maddy and June -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What times your appointment tomorrow? I remember I thought I had twice before whilst stimming, but I was wrong, so try not to panic. My fingers are tightly crossed.  

Hi Pin, Maddymoo and JuneC. xxx Lily.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well EC is scheduled for 1pm, I have to arrive at 12. Spoke to the nurse and she said it was very unlikely that I've oved but not impossible. Guess will find out tom.  

Anyway enough of my moaning, tell us about your holiday?  How was it?  You got a tan?

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls   

Laura - I think it would be unlikely you have ovulated huni.  It is natural to worry though sweetie, but I am sure all will go well tomorrow!  Your body is full of false drugs remember, so the CM will not always be the same as it normally would!  Will be thinking of you!               

Welcome home Lilly!  Sorry to hear the flight was so bad!!  I went to Cyprus in the summer and had a nightmare with the flight home too - was really delayed and got home in the early hours when should have been home 11.30ish at night!  It has been very cold here - is a shock after nice weather eh!

Hi Maddy and Pin


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fingers crossed.
      ​
The best part was waking up to really bright sunshine at 06:30 and actually wanting to get up because of it. The worst was the food and inaccessiblilty for pushchairs everywhere. I missed walking to the harbour this morning . As for a tan, well I have a bit, but I burn easily, so have had sunscreen and a hat on each day. DH easily tans however .

Hi Pin - how's it going? Yes, I was induced. Any questions - fire away?

Did you enjoy it there JuneC? Yes, the weather has been a very unwelcome surprise as it was quite sunny still here, when we left 2 weeks ago.

Hi MaddyMoo. Hope you get your pc working soon.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx Still have some post to open (the stuff that didn't look too exciting).


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Couldn't scrab!!  Wouldn't let me.

I'm off to bed, will get on in the morning, sure I will be up early.  Hope I can sleep.

I burn easy too!!  

Night night.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Will be thinking of you Laura . Looking forward to hearing from you this pm. Text if you can.

  ​
Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura Huni I hope and pray that you got on well today.....waiting to hear news anxiously........     

Lily - I loved Cyprus and found the food really nice.  I can't eat wheat, which is usually a big problem for me when I go away, but when we ate out (most of the time!) I was always able to get lovely fish and salads and veg.  Maybe I was lucky where I was.......we stayed in a small village/resort half an hour from Paphos.....  We found the lovely coves and little beaches gorgeous.   Didnt like the return journey though, it did ruin it a bit!

Pin - hope bump is behaving!  

Hi Maddy


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello ladies I am not sure if this is the right place to post but I like the muskateers bit so I thought that I would introduce myself I live in Dubai and I have a 23 month old concieved naturally and I went to see consultant last week and he told me due to my age adn my little right ovary (yes you read correctly little its shrunk dried up of eggs he is guessing) and Dh borderline SA we need to do IVF and we need to start now so he proceeded to give me tablets and told me one in morn and eve and that after 10 days I should bleed adn when I do come back and they will start the injections and we are doing the short protocol and we should be ready by Christmas.....OH MY GOD I am just petrified and that and I need support we have a dubai thread going but I think thati am the first to go for the IVF and I must say the Dr is highly recommended a hours drive he may be but when I have my little bundle of joy I will not think of the hours drive anyhow there was a point to this post I never lost the weight after DS was born an I have started working out on a regular basis does anybody know if I cna continue to workout while doing IVF?

I am looking forward to getting to know you all I hope to hear from yous soon.

Take care 
Mary


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - hope you're ok!   Hope you can get on soon.

Hi JuneC.

Hi Mary. Good luck with the cycle. I continued working out until ET (did a 5 mile walk day before), then walked each day (about 15 mins) after that. Once I got the +ve I increased my exercise again, walking mainly.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear JuneC, Pin, MaddyMoo and Mary,
Just to let you know, Laura got 2 eggs from ec and one has fertilised. She said she'll be on here again soon, but is feeling a bit low at the moment.

Thought I'd do a dividing dance for her:

                              

Love you lots Laura.    Go embryo go!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry bit of a me post. 2 eggs.  50% less than last time.  And one embie that hasn't divided yet.  So even if it does over night, it will be a slow one.

I guess this will be the end for us now, 3 terrible cycle, surely we can't justify another go, juyst wouldn't be worth it.

So as you can imagine I'm feeling pretty low.

You never know I may have a perfect embie waiting for me tomorrow but I doubt it with my track record.

Mary  -welcome, sorry I'm not normaly this miserable.  

Thanks girls for all your support.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
My fingers are crossed like never before for your little embie xxxxx Will they be ringing you tomorrow morning about its progress?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah they will call me at 8.30am to let me know. I just can't believe this is happening to me.  I guess I must have been hitler or something in my last life.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,

    

Fingers crossed your little embie does what its supposed to  

Take care sweetie

Hi Lily, Mary, June and Maddymoo.  

Pin xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lily - hope you're ok!

Laura Huni - I really hope your little embie starts dividing nicely tonight and will be super ready for you tomorrow!  I know it is easy for me to say, but remember it only takes one embie to make a baby and sometimes the slow starters are the one's that stay for the long haul!!!  

Will send you lots of healing and also to your embie!             

Hi Pin and Maddy!

Hi Mary!

Love
J
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night Laura. Will be thinking of you and your embie tonight xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have a perfect 4 cell embie on board. Phew.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yippee, Yippee, Yippee, Yippee!!!!    

That is fantastic news Laura. Snuggle down little one, you've got a wonderful mummy waiting to give you a BIG hug!  

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!

I am so pleased for you huni!!!

       

Here's to a  in 2 weeks time!!!



xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you girlies!!

Now I will drive you crazy for the next milestone..


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh thats great news your in my thoughts and prayers.

I am looking forward to going through the next milestone.

I have finished my 10 days of pill taking so I shoud have a period in the next few days and on the 2nd day I have to go to the clinic and they will start injections on saturday.....so here we go!

If anybody has any advise please let me know.

Cheers
Mary


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mary thats veryu exciting!!  Are you doing the short protocol?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So Laura - how's it going? Hope you're chilling out and taking it easy! What's your plans?
We're DIYing this weekend. DH hates it, so I'll have to be encouraging....

Went out for lunch today - I love meals out during the winter - so much more cosy.
Back later.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey laura how you doing; first day of 2ww over, not too many to go now.
LIlly I eat out too much at anytime and then I wonder why I have been working out for the past three months and not lost an ounce? 

I have a quick question here the Dr gave me tablets to make my AF come I have taken them for the past 10 days and yesterday was last day of taking them, I have been like a demon, my dh says that I am so so agressive and actually I know that i am being a Bi*£" but can I blame those tablets for that does anybody have any idea of what they were I just assumed that they were the pill for some reason......

Laura I am doing the short protocol; apparently one of my ovaries is small and the Dr did a blood test that will let us know how many eggs are left if any and also the quality....maybe this is what I am worried about and hence the moodiness.......well any excuse!!!

speak later
Mary


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Mary,
I have taken such 'progesterone' pills before. They build up the womb lining and then once you stop the pill, bleeding should start a few days later. Of course they can affect your mood. Your body has been artificially stimulated by a hormone and now it has suddenly dropped. It is associated with causing mood swings. So, take it easy and let your DH know, you'll soon be back to your wonderful sunny self! 

Hi Laura - looking forward to hearing from you.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Lilly
I will let my Dh know that I will be back to my wonderful self soon..How is the DIY going, has he caused much havoc yet?

Laura how you doing? 

Love and best wishes to all
Mary


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

He's currently repairing the plaster he just burst into, whilst supposedly moving a shelf  . Hope you're feeling calmer today!   Correction, he's just popped in to tell me he can't continue without some lunch....  

Laura - where are you? Thinking of you and your little one. Hope you're feeling snug.  

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

Lily - Brrr Lily is so cold today, indoor DIY sound a good idea!

Tim asked me this morning about why i don't take progesterone all the time (it makes my boobs very very big!) Men!    He did make me scrabbled egg and salmon for brekki though in bed so won't tell him off too much!

Mary  - hope your moods subside and you don't hurt anyone!!  I had those tests done is it AMH or Inhibin B?    Short Prot is great, down regging is a real pain in the bum!!

Pin - Your late... where is that baby!!  

I'm hoping littl 'Tilly' is starting to compact today!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to hear you're getting some tlc Laura! Breakfast in your house sounds yummy!

Sending many many sticky vibes to 'Tilly' - love the name  .

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are going out for a thai tonight, Mmm can't wait.

I'm back to work monday, god I'm dreading it.    Wish I'd booked a few more days off now, still hopefully will make time fly a bit quicker.  

I just can't seem to warm up today.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Then put some more clothes on and turn up the eating. Tilly likes a warm, snug environment with lots of blushing cells around her.  

Have a lovely evening.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We don't have very good windows so even with the heating on full blast it doesn't get warm.  But I have got a spare duvet on the sofa to snugge up in.   I've still got on and off AF pains (not bad) sure its nothing to worry about but wish it would go away!

So Lily, hows the ceiling?  Is it done or is a long term project?  What room is it in?  

Hows the rest of the girls?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Ceiling? No, it's shelving in the bathroom. Almost done, just need to clear up and put things back once the paint's dried.

AF pains aren't a bad thing as early pregnancy has amazing physical changes, so you ache and get gripes in the tummy and/or lower back. So snuggle under the duvet (I had one for the 2ww) and enjoy being mummy!

Back later. Love Lily. xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Afternoon all  

Yes, i am still here     
Not done much this weekend.  Yesterday DH did me breakfast in bed while we watched Saturday kitchen.  Then we went out to get some shopping and ended up getting some fresh cream cakes so we came home had a sandwich and a cake (or 2 !),  then went for a lie down and woke up at 5pm !!!  What a lazy day !!!

DH said he felt guilty as he hadn't done any jobs all day - mind you he was pleased when he found out Everton scored 7 goals yesterday   

How are you all ?  Laura, i hope you are still snuggled on the sofa keeping tilly warm.  I'd quite like AF type pains at the mo as it could mean the start of something  

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Pin-  Was it just snoozing all day?!   Thatnaughty little bump...just too comfy!!

Lily - Where did I get ceiling from? 

As for the pains, it can'tbe preg related as she is not even implanted yet,but maybe the HCG jab makes you have them?  Fooling your body?  My boobs are huge,sore and hot! Bloody drugs! 

Had brekkie and bed again, and got laptop sorted out so in bed all warm!!    Both the cats are asleep next to me! Bless them.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies.. 

Laura - lovely to hear you are being nicely pampered and snuggling down with 'Tilly'..............I love that name - it is one of my 3 little cute cat's name and she is sat on my lap as I type purring and staring up at me.........    Lets hope your little Tilly is busy getting snuggly too!!      

Lily - hope your DIY is sorted now and you can have a relaxing afternoon!

Pin - hope you don't have to wait too long to meet your little baba!  Sounds like you had a perfect day yesterday!!

I have had two tiring days......yesterday I hi-lighted and cut my sisters hair before doing a trial run on doing some big spirally curls for a party she is going to next week - took ages as her hair is so thick and long.  Today we went shopping for a dress for her and we were 2 1/2 hours walking round the town centre ......she eventually bought a beautiful dress after much umming and rrring due to the price.........nothing else she had tried on compared to it so she went back and grabbed it from the girl who was just about to put back out on the rail ........    We did have some fun along the way though!!

DP is sleeping at mo as he has to work tonight........

I am so tired I could sleep for a week!!  

Love to all........

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good point Laura. I reread my 2ww diary and noticed that 4 days after ET (same as you today) I mentioned how large and hot my boobs were - I remember you mentioned them too  . How are you feeling today?

I'm amazed how chilly it is. Feels chillier than normal to me  . Maybe I'm just becoming a wimp!

Hi JuneC - hope you've got some sleep in  .

How's Pin getting on?

Must go take some more photos for ebay. I'm selling as much as possible (although DH keeps snatching cds back  ).

Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Lily - Oh I may try to find your 2ww diary and have a read.  Boobs still big and sore but they were last time too.  They went a few days before test day so I will read more into it if it stays until the weekend.  My AF pains have got a bit worse too, more over the side they did my EC so am thinking it may be just pulled things a little as first day I've been up and busy.  

Pin - Still no news!!  Remind me again when is induction?

June/ Mary - Hi what you up to?


XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening all,

Laura, induction is thursday, and i think we will get that far  

Lily, did you do a birth story ??

Hi june and the rest of you  

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Sounds like EC pains. I got quite a few treatment related pains (mainly due to overstimming). Are you keeping cosy this evening?

Hi Pin - I found the main problem with giving birth is that to some extent it's out of ones hands, so to speak. If you have to be induced, don't worry. I've no horror story. It went quite smoothly. Once the gel does the trick, it's down to nature, and as I was told on many occasions: at this stage it's better out than in  . Just keep focusing on the fact that, once your little one is out, the previous few hrs will be a complete blur. I didn't believe the amnesia inducing hormones would be so good, but they are! Any questions - do ask....

Still taking photos.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin- Oh wow Thursday!!  Just think you will be home snuggling your little one the weekend!!  I'm so excited for you. You've avioded my 'what sex' questions so i'm thinking you know and are keeping it a secret!    Have you decided on a name yet?  Or you waiting til you see him/her?

Lily - Yeah I'm sure its just EC pains still, been busy all day at work so prob just overdid it.  So you gonna be rich once you sold everything??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well now that depends on whether DH stops me putting everything on or not. He's such a hoarder! My belief is if it hasn't been listened to / watched / used for over a year it can go. But he doesn't agree  .

Just had builder round - we've no heat in the bathroom  . He thinks he forgot to switch a valve on, which is now covered with floor tiles and wants to make a hole (holes!) in the kitchen ceiling to get to it    .

Hope your evening's been relaxing?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah nice and relaxing ta.  been on the sofa all evening with the lap top and duvet.  Watched some trashy tv!

Feeling shattered now, first day of getting up early!! So may head to bed soon.

I agree with your philosophy, sometimes I just get rid of some of tims stuff he never notices!    

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and forgot to say is Mr Builder going to put it right and make good the ceiling for you all for free?? I hope so!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Absolutely!!! He's a friend, so we had a bit of a laugh really. He brought his partner and the three of them (incl. DH) enjoyed some red wine at the same time as trying to resolve the problem. We now have a pencil 'estimation' mark on the ceiling where my new hole will be.

Pleased to hear you're keeping snug!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

PS It's your turn by the way  .


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls
I hope that you all had a good weekend, well I have taken the tablets for 10 days in the process cracking up then they said that AF would be here after 3-5 days and guess what its not arrived I am so upset as I needed to get started as we had planned to go home for Christmas on the 22nd December...I don't know what to do I would prefer to stay here for Christmas but DH woluld like to see his Parents as they are getting on a bit...... I have Af pains and had a little sign of bleeding yesterday but nothing that you could call AF....any advice on how long the process takes would be helpful I am going on the short protocol...I am feeling rotten  .
PIN_ Good luck with inductions I too was induced three times and the little bugger didn't come out.....only when he was ready

Laura- keep rested 

Lily- hope your good

and hello to all you other guys
Love and hugs

Mary


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi  

Laura - we don't know the sex of the baby but we do have some names lined up.  In fact we'd already had the 'baby names' conversation before we got engaged and we've been married for 5 years!!  We picked out two for each sex with second names too and i'm pleased to say one of each sex has survived so we do have clear winners - but we've also gone for back up names just in case  .

I'm glad you keep taking to your sofa with duvet and laptop, its the best thing for you.  A wireless laptop is fab isn't it - last oct/nov i'd had an operation on my knee and DH was going to Africa for two weeks so he bought me a wireless broadband router for my anniversary pressie     It was the best thing he could have bought.

Lily - thanks for the pep talk.  I'm not so worried about the process of induction, i'm just concerned because i know it may not work first time (then again it could), and i don't want to have to stay overnight with nothing happening and DH being sent home.  Luckily though the hospital is only 3 miles away .  There is lots more i could put - i was awake at 4am thinking about it - but i will put my rational head back on and adopt the positive attitude that once through all that faffing we will have a baby in our arms.

thanks for the good wishes Mary.  I hope your treatment goes well.

Can anyone tell me a quick way to reduce a photo so i can put it as my avatar ??  Thanks.


Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Mary,
Sorry no AF yet, and you're feeling rotten too. Usually my AF arrives in 1-3 days, but one time it did take a week. IMHO I would call them if it doesn't come within 7 days after stopping.

Hi Pin, Sorry for the 'pep' talk. Really good luck on Thursday - very exciting. My DH was sent home (17 miles!) after the first gel at night. Came back first thing in morning for second gel, then 2 hours later my waters broke. Little one arrived 14 hours later. Main prob was, I had no sleep the first night, then baby arrived just before midnight the 2nd night and I didn't get to the ward until 4am, then visitors soon came. Subsequently, I was a bit dazed the first few days.... Get as much sleep as you can tonight and tomorrow night!

Hi Laura - how are you doing?

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin - I have to say even though Lily may have had no sleep for days she still managed to be back online with a piccy within hours of being home so I will expect the same committment from you!!!    How exciting not knowing.. I'm thinking its a BOY!!

As for reduceing a photo I've just opened in photoshop and then cropped it down - so the dotty line goes around the bit you want and then click on crop! There maybe a more technical way of doing it.  If your struggling you can always email me it and then I can crop it for you. XX

Lily - Mmmmm red wine!!  So when is he coming back to make your question mark a hole??!!  Must be cold in the bathroom, especially in this weather.  I tried to scrab last night but I couldn't I'll go in a mo!

Mary - So how you feeling about this cycle?  Excited? Nervous?

June - Done any hair lately??

As for me I'm ok had a terrible headache this afternoon and came home and had a lay down but feeling ok now.  Pains have all gone now.  Boobs still sore but think on my last cycle this was the case too.  Nothing else to report!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Good evening ladies...well the   arrived today and i have a stinker of a cold to add insult to injury.....but I am going to go to the clinic tommorrow and start I am absolutely petrified;  I have been reading the dummies way to fertility treatments oh my god it all seems so complicated I really don't care what they do I think that I would prefer not to know as I can become completely obsessed with it all.......so we shall see.

Lily i am impressed that you were back on line so quickly and piccy posted it took me a few months well he wasn't quiet walking but i was all over the place, oh to be a new mommy!

Pin - its a fantastic experience no matter what way you deliver your baby it will be unforgetable. I loved it so much for the first year.....and still do but the bubble burst...and you realise that your life is better than you could possibly ever have imagined.....

Laura hope you are feeling ok...it won't be long now.

June have you woken up yet? where are you.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Finally made it back.......sorry it's taken so long...........I'm awake now!!!  hee hee  

Been having problems with my wireless internet connection again .....tis a pain in the  

Will be doing my sisters hair for her party on Friday Laura!!   glad to see you are doing ok huni.  The pains are more than likely from egg collection, as you say, and as lily has mentioned, early pregnancy can give you all sorts of wonderful aches and pains (not that I'm an expert!!).  I feel very      about this one for you sweetie!!  Hope you're not working too hard and still being pampered!          for Laura........

Hi Lily - hope you get your heating in bathroom sorted - and ya hole drilled and then fixed!!   At least the red wine should warm you up!

Pin -   Wow soon to be a mummy!!  I am sure it will all go smoothly for you sweetie - we shall all be thinking of you and waiting to see your son or daughter........exciting!!! 

Mary - hope your AF shows itself soon and you can get started with the next stage!!  Here's an AF dance for you...      

Went to see the quack today and she didnt have the scan results back yet to be able to discuss what to do about cyst.....2 and a half weeks ago since I had it!!!  They should be back in 7-10 days!!  Now have to wait till next Tuesday for a telephone consultation with her to discuss - hopefully should be back by then!!!  Also got to take penicillin for what she thinks is an infection either in tooth or saliva gland - got a swollen and very sore gland just below jaw line!!!  No tooth pain though.....very weird!!

Chat to you all tomorrow sweeties.............nite nite......going for a bath......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Oops sorry Mary, just re-read and realised your AF started........all without my dance too!!  Good luck huni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura! Glad you're feeling better  . I've been  .

Hi Pin - Sorry forgot about your photos question: maybe Laura's answered it though? Are you trying to crop so that only a section is on, or reduce the whole picture in size? It would help to know what programme your photos open with, when you double click on them?

Hi Mary - Glad AF arrived  . Really good luck - exciting times ahead....

Hi June, Can't believe how long you're having to wait re the scan  . Have you tried online hairdressing? My hair desperately requires attention  .

Well, we've taken all the photos for ebay now, just have to write about them. Is it worth it I ask myself? We shall see....

Lots of love, Lily. xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi ladies 
I have just arrived back from clinic the dr told me that my AMH is 0.71 I am devastated with Male factor IF he reckons we have about a 10%-20% chance of concieving he started me on the meds and I am devastated does anybody no of anyone that got prg with such a low AMH?

Am wrecked will check in later
Mary


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Mary, Really sorry for your news  . I don't actually know much about the AMH, but Laura could well do. She's usually on after work, so until this evening....

Love to everyone. Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mary - Mirra on the poor responder thread has AMH of 0.7 and she is 9 weeks preg.  Why not pop over and see her.. it really is not the end.  

Pin - OHHHHHHHH  Tomorrow!! Agh!!  How you feeling  

Lily - So all your ebaying done

June - I'll have my hair done too!

Well boobies are still sore trying to work out at what point they stopped being sore last cycle.  Being at work s much better than being at home.  Time is not going too slow.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening

Laura, i'm getting really nervous now.  Me and DH have just finished the housework, tried to make up the moses basket    and re-checked both my bag and the baby bag for hospital  

DH is now cooking dinner - he is such a star.  We are having lamb steaks, roast potatoes and stir fry veggies - yummy.

When are you actually testing ?  My test date was 14 days after ET and i was really good and didn't test before and only actually ever did the one test.  Good luck for test day    

Lily - thanks for the info about your delivery.

Oh, i haven't had time to look at the photo thing - i may just have to email a piccy to you both when we get home.

take care all 

pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a camera phone so you can just send it to be and I can post it.  Oh good luck hon..  so excitng!!  

My test day is next thurs but I will I am sure test early, I am working thurs so if I test a few days earlier and still neg at least I will be prepared. 

Oh test me updates if you can!!  So excited!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I want a camera phone! Pin - is it ok, if Laura texts me with your updates?!!! All the very best for tomorrow and strange how it sounds, but enjoy every precious moment of it.  

Laura - knew you'd have some +ve info for Mary! Sore boobies eh! Oh how excited I am for you! This is a tough 2ww for me too you know! Hope you're reading this under the duvet?

Ebay still taking up time. Other things keep coming along, but I was hoping to put everything on at once, so I could offer delivery discounts. Plus some stuff would make good Christmas pressies, just not sure I'll have them on in time, at this rate.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

Laura and Lily - would love to do your hair.........what would you like......let's have a look........  

Sounds very promising Laura.......hope your resting when you can huni!!!  Sore boobies still is good - mind went after a few days!!!    

Mary - sorry to hear your news, but it doesnt sound like all is lost after seeing Laura's response............good luck   

Pin.............Best of luck for tomorrow huni!!!  Can't wait to hear your news..........  

I can't believe how long my scan results are taking either.....sucks bigtime!!  Oh well...........time will tell I guess.......not going to stress over it.......

Chat later......hope you're all having a nice relaxing evening......



xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I had sore boobies last time up until the 2nd week, I have been trying to remember when they went, worked out they were not sore when we went to the zoo on the Sunday which was 4 days before test date, so think if boobies are still sore Sat that will be better than last time!  

Lily - Of course I will keep you updated!  I'll post the piccy too if thats ok with Pin!    I know I bet your desperate for me to get preg...poor you, you've had to put up with me for over a year now!!    I wouldn't worry too much about ebay...loads of people do there shopping late so you just need to get it on in the next week or so.

Mary - 

June - My hair is really boring,I'd love a new style but am very lazy with my hair.  Are you a hair dresser??

Pin - Good Luck Again!!!   

Night night.XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - stop that! I haven't put up with you - I thought we were friends . I want you to get the +ve because you deserve it and I know what a wonderful mummy you are going to be xx.

Hi June,
Well now you're talking!
I'd love something like this:










And I've chosen this for Laura:










What do you think Laura?

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Gilrs,

hmmm Pink bob!!    Love it!

Well boobs are less sore and getting Af pains.  Fed up.  I know its over.  

Still at work so better get on with stuff so I can get home.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura honey! I got pains too! It's not over yet, so keep your chin up my lovely. Many people have been convinced they're not, only to be surprised. What's Tim say?

Bit late on as been seasonal shopping. Trouble is Dh just wanted to eat and drink cappucino all day, so feel like I've done nothing else, other than queue up for food and drinks. It's the only way he'll go with me though. Got home, had soup, unpacked, opened mail, listened to messages and finally turned on pc - phew! Wish I could say more Laura, but no one knows until you test next week. When's test day? (official and unofficial  ?).

Thinking of you. Have you heard from Pin?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been reading peoples 2ww and its put my mind at rest a little, lots of people with pain etc before BFP... trying to stay positive.

Well Official test day is Thursday which is 16 dpo, I think its pretty safe to test 14 dpo which will be Tue as that is day AF is due and so the dau 'normal' people will test.  I do have one of the early tests too so if my symptoms pick up and I think I may be Preg then I may test Sunday.. although thats quite early but amy prepare me a little.  I am working all week and unless I call in sick no getting out of it so unless I wait til the following weekend (which I won't) I will be testing before work!  

Anyway.. what did you buy?  Details please!!

I texted Pin earlier to send her our love... will let you knw when I get an update.

Mary  - you feeling any better about test results? You popped over to talk to Mirra of the PR thread?

June - What do you think of the hair dos then?

Pin -


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow........love the hair do's Lily!!!  Think I'll go for the pink bob myself.......  

I have trained as a hairdresser as a mature student as always wanted to do it, but no longer do as a job as found the money to be pants.......do boring office work .....

Any news from Pin?

Laura.... most people get pains in 2WW - if pregnant natural to get pains as bubs inplanting and settling in..... you won't really know until you test for sure.....  I know this 2WW is horrible and hard to stay calm....you are doing REALLY well!!         

Best go......have to leave for work..........

Have a good day huni's

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello.

I'm home early!

Well feeling bit better today as boobs are sore again!  Still getting pains though!

Who knows whats happening in there!!

Its the weekend! Yeah!  I'm so looking forward to laying in bed in the morning!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Fandabbidozi!! I like the sound of that  . Blimey, I'm so excited!! Hope you have a snuggly evening planned? Tis the Season to be chopping trees - no guessing what I've been doing today and getting . Popped out to see if I could get DH a polo neck - not one to be seen anywhere!

Hope you had a good day at work June  

Love you lots, Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're having a nice weekend!

Laura -    to hear your (.) (.) are still sore!!!     Hope your having a nice relaxing weekend and you have your dream BFP for Chrimbo!!!!..................

Lily....hope you're ok after all your tree chopping!

Had a day of clearing out spare room and box room and thrown loads of stuff that I am not sure why we still had them!  Need to sell a few things on Ebay too - feels great to clear out the junk.........soup for the soul!!  

Have a lovely evening all..........

Any news on pin yet??

Hi Mary!

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Sorry should have posted.  Pin had little girl 9lb, Olivia Jane. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Big congratulations to Pin! Looking forward to hearing more  .

Laura, so, you up yet?? Tim back??

Hi June, I love a good clear out too - I agree: 'soup for the soul'.  

Well another day in the woods. Day off tomorrow - expecting visitors.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Up and bathed and back in my pj's.  Having a glass of wine.  Feeling rubbish.

Lily - Have a lovely day tomorrow with your visitors.. whos coming?

Mary and June - Hello girls hope you both ok.

Pin -


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Laura!  Congratulations to Pin - 91b.......ouch!!!   

Laura - why are you feeling rubbish sweetie?  Glad to hear you are resting up!     

Have a lovely day with your visitors tomorrow Lily - try and chill if you can!

I am really tired now so think I'll be in bed soon!!  Got AF and is a bit painful this evening!  

Sleep well ..........  

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - I've had AF pains all day and boobies not sore anymore. So really think its over.    

Lily - Hope you had fun with your friends.

Night night.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for the -ve news, but you know it's still possible! Hope you're ok. xx I'll see if you've scrabbed.
As for vistors - my sis and 2 nephews came round. What handfuls!

Hi June  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

I texted you ack did you get it? you ok?

You know I've not got dressed or left the house all weekend. Fed up.

Not sure what we should do from here, can we justify spending all that money to just get an egg??  Idon't know what to do.  Ijust feel like after 3 IVFs we should accept it and move on.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

If it was me I'd go to a different clinic. You know my suggestions from those I tried: Notts Care, Bourn Hall. See how you get on with a different protocol, another opinion, more monitoring. Although, I'm not accepting it's over until test day you know, as I've read such +ves happening.  

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah thats what Tim thinks too.  Although its pretty expensive in this country.  Am thinking abroad or maybe one of the cinic that do nat IVF?

I dunno?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Laura, How are you today? As for your question, I don't know much about nat IVF or tx abroad. Why not go for a 'no-obligation' consultation at a clinic you really have respect for or feel is one of the best in the country. Then you will be able to make a more informed choice based on another person's opinion. We went to 4 (2 were open days) and immediately narrowed it down to two we preferred and were able to decide on the next step.

Hi June!

Had a FREEZING day today in the fields  . Pleased to go in and make some soup - cream of vegetable - big batch with 6 caulis. Fortunately it was alright. Good job as I've tub loads of it.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx PS Laura, was wondering what happens if neither of us can go on scrab and there's no letters left?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Had a hectic day at work,no lunch and didn't get home til gone 8,another long one tomorrow.  

So too shattered to type much i'm afriad.

Still no symptoms.  But feel okish about it.  I'll live!

Lily - not sure about the scrab, maybe we just  resign and start another, me and tim actually played scrab lastnight... as in the board and real pieces!!! I won!

Hopefully be back tom with a bit more life in me!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Night night honeypot! Sweet dreams. Hope tomorrow is easier than today and you get home earlier than expected xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello!

No I'm still at work and shattered.  God my job is too difficult some days.

Still keeps me busy and mind off of things. Every time i get home and have time to stop and think I cry my eyes out so probably best I'm working!

Anyway best get on... hopefully will get to home soon.


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Aww huni    sorry to hear you don't sound too hopeful, but I think there is still hope!!!  No symptoms does not mean a thing!  If you were trying naturally you would probably have no symptoms yet and would not be looking for any either!

It aint over till the fat lady sings!!!!  Hope you can get home and rest up a bit sweetie - you need some TLC! 

     

Yum........that soups sounds lovely Lily!!  Can I have some   

I am very tired, didnt sleep well last night, but have tomorrow off and will try to do last bits of Christmas shopping after having a lovely lay in !!

Chat later my sweets.............

Love and Hugs
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm home.

Well I have just got in and been to the loo and had some brownish dishcharge(sorry tmi).  Just burst into tears. Did a preg test and neg.  Feel so sad and hollow inside.

Do you think its ok to stop the cyclogest?   Seems daft carrying on.

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh laura  . No I don't think you should stop the cyclogest - there's still a chance, so hang on in there. Wishing you some snuggly sweet dreams tonight honey  . Had a shattering today, so off to bed early for a change. Hope your day is easier on you tomorrow - tell Tim you deserve a treat and a huge hug too!

Hi June - you can come for soup anytime  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim just got in and said he thinks we should adopt.  

I'm so very sad, being so tired doesn't help, think I should go to bed too.

Night hon.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
But will he try IVF once more at a different clinic? You always hoped to adopt too, I think? Before you know it you could be doing both. Anyway, I'm still holding off plan B until tomorrow.

Hope you're having an easier day.
Paperwork calls. Hope you're well June?
Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I'm shattered again.  But have easy day tom, just meeting in morning in Surrey and then off xmas shopping, written a huge list and going to try to get it all done.

I'm pretty miserable, got through the day fine but then cried on the train on the way home.  

Got tummy ache so gonna head to bed with a hot water bottle.

Gonna email Barts tom ask if they think my delayed EC was the reason I only got 2 eggs and dpending on that will decide between full cycle or natural IVF.

Lily - you get a good nights kip? Still chopping down trees?

Mary - How are you doing??

June-  

I must text Pin see how she is.

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Laura sweetie    ........sorry you are in pain huni!  Has your period actually started?  I am still hopeful for you if not.......ladies do get pain and still get a BFP!  I do so hope things work out for you.......you SO deserve it huni! 

Lily - how are  you huni?  Hope you're not working too hard!!  You could do with   helping you!! 

Hi Mary if you're reading!  

Hi Pin - hope you are enjoying being a Mummy! 

Nite girls......had a lovely day, but very tired now!

 to you all........

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I've jad the worst pains period pains today and was awake all last night with them too.  So all over with for me.  

Had a text from Pin she said the little one is wonderful and is going to email me some pics.. well she asked for my email addy so I guess thats what she going to do?

How are you girls?

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - BIG hug  . Thanks for the text - I was worrying about you! As I said, I'm here 'til it works! So for now, rest and recuperate and then put forward your plan. Have been thinking of you all day, especially when my AF started in Marks and Spencer this afternoon. Hope to have finished Christmas shopping now (made the most of the miserable weather). How did you get on? Hope you treated yourself? Please tell Tim I'm delegating lots of TLC, hugs and attention to him!

Hi June, Hope you've had an easy day!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Tim is being good, I've started telling him how i feel rather than bottling up to stop him being upset.  Told him today how everynight I have a baby /IVF related dream, I said I may go to the dr's see if they can remove that bit of my brian!!  what do you think

I have a busy weekend planned, I am going to put my tree up and write my Chrimbo cards, write to the hospital and renew my social work registration!  So busy busy busy.

I did lots of my shopping Thurs, still have a few bits to do but most of its done now.  Although my amozen shopping still hasn't arrived!  

Lily - did you get all the shopping done?  What you getting the little en?  Was this your first AF?

June - Whats your xmas plans?

Mary  - Still thinking of you.

Love to you all.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Pleased to hear about the talks with Tim. Talking can only help. Did you get your tree up, Christmas cards written, letter written and registration done??

About your Amazon shopping - I found them really fast at delivering earlier in the year, but every time for the last 3-4 months, parcels seem to have taken forever. What did you order? What kind of pressies did you get? I'm not very good with presents I have to admit - got games, puzzles, chocs, photo mug for sis of her two boys on it etc. Haven't got LO anything yet - she's not really going to understand it this year, but suppose I could get her something to keep for when she's older?

As for AF - it turned out it wasn't. I just got a trickle of blood for 2 hrs, then nothing. Then that night difficulty weeing, which turned to pain. Went to see dr and I've a bladder infection   (never had one before), so on antibiotics  . Don't know how it's happened as I drink loads of water, as you may remember, although I've been overtired recently doing too much til too late. Perhaps should go to bed I suppose?  

Been busy with housework and rearranging lounge today - unexpected visitors arrived as I was in the middle of it  , which was a little embarrassing. I was trying to move sofas, tables, bookcases etc round to fit a tree in a certain place. Anyway I failed and it's going to have to go in the normal place. Never mind - at least the room got a spring clean. Started card writing, but it's hard work getting DH to write any  , but he's made a start on his side of things (with a bit of encouragement  ). Shouldn't be too hard on him as he got absolutely soaked today seeing customers for trees. I lost count how many times he got changed.

Hi June - hope you're having a lovely weekend.
Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well my busy busy busy didn't really come off.  I did write to the hospital but thats about it!  Tim opened some champers at lunchtime so that meant wasn't much activity in the afternoon!  We played some scrable (the real one) which was nice.  I'll have to get up and so the rest of my jobs tom.

We have decided to book a holiday for Feb, so that will be great, we are looking at Sri lanka, so feeling quite excited about that.  

Well done you with getting the tree up.  Will def do mine tom.  Tim never writes any cards I always do them all, but I must admit i do like doing it.

Tim was soaked when he came back from his bike ride, poor DH must have been soaked out all day in it.

June - Hows you hon?

Mary -  

Pin - Hope Olivia letting you get some sleep!

XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Laura - sorry to hear you didnt get your BFP this time huni!     Glad to hear you and Tim are talking though - it is best to keep talking about your feelings, which a lot of men do find hard (my man included in that!)  Brilliant you are planning a holiday!!!   

Lily - sorry to hear you have a horrible infection sweetie!!  Make sure  you look after yourself huni - you seem to have so much energy!!!  Hope your little un is doing well - her first Christmas eh......bless! 

I have had a busy weekend.......put up the tree yesterday..........after sorting out all our drawers and wardrobe, including spare room, and we ended up with 4 sack loads of clothes/shoes that we took to the clothes recycle bin today!!!!  Felt so great!  I now have tidy non overflowing wardrode and chest of drawers!!  I had clothes that I had not worn for years and was very scrict with myself..........chucked in the bag and didnt look back before I could change my mind!  Managed to get DP to do the same!!!      How do we accumulate such cr*p!!!!  Today been out shopping and wrapping pressies and now nearly written all my cards!!  Tiring!!  Also got up to watch a bit of the Hatten fight in the early hours as DP was watching it and heard him shouting.... 

Hope you are all having a lovely Sunday sweeties.....chat tomorrow!!   Can't believe it is Monday again tomorrow!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening..

Lily - How you feeling today?  As for Amozan I'm getting bit worried as my shopping hasn't arrived and I ordered it over a week ago, its said would come before xmas but we have Christas with Tims family next weekend as they are flying to Oz just before xmas.    Hopefully will come in time.

June - You sound as busy as Lily!! 

Well I got a few of my jobs done, cards all done, decs up, registration practically done (some bits I need to get from work), cleaning done!  

Only got a 4 day week this week as off on Friday, after my xmas do! 

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi to the both of you!
Wow June - I could do with you round here helping DH and I declutter. I do do it, but I really have to be in the mood for it. DH's problem is his garage/workshop. He seems to think of a 'possible' use for everything whenever I point out things that could go, especially when I can't even get to my bike!

Hi Laura - well you've cetainly made up for your 'not so busy yesterday'.   Don't your cats 'attack' the decorations? Bet your Amazon stuff arrives tomorrow. Here's to a merry Xmas do. Do partners' go along?

Been shopping today - got nothing. Can't wait 'til the Jan sales though - got my eye on a few things  . Helped with trees after that and cooked a warming stew with lots of whole garlic - yummy! Hope it's not getting through to you  . I could always eat a sprig of parsley if it is  . Dh in bed as he's shattered after a lot of digging/cutting.... At least it was drier today.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

Are we not scrabbing at the moment?  I'll sort that out in a mo!

I went shops in the week and hated it... really going to try not to go any more, well not to a big shopping centre anyway. Still have a few bits to get though.  My xmas do is on one of those party boats on the Thames!  Hope it doesn't sink.  Partners can come but Tim isn't coming as the boat sets off at 6 and he wouldn't be able to get there in time.  Looking forwad to it.  

Maybe i could hire June and Lily to come and declutter my place?

As for the kittys I have put up all my 'toys' I have a large selection of stuffed animals all wearing xmas hats!  Mooses, dogs, cats , santas so they leave them alone.  I've not put any tinsel or anything up and the tree is still to go up... sure she will lvoe that!  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Didn't mention it as I knew you were overworked playing about 10 or so games?? Glad you've restarted though - been ! Maybe June would like to play a game??  

Thinking of getting DH a pedometer. Does your sporty Tim know anything about them, ie do you have to pay a lot to get a good one or are the basic £10 jobs any good?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Laura - where's you?? Hope you're ok  ?

Hi June.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry was awol last night, had a glass of wine after work and tild my friend how disappointed I was with her over her lack of support, I acknowledged that some of it was probably me being over sensitive.  But think the wine and actually telling some one 'I think its over for us' was just too emotional and came home and cried and cried and cried.  Tim just cuddled me and I felt so bad for making him feel so sad but just couldn't help it.

Busy day today at work and just walked in.  Just doing some pasta for my tea.

Lily - Pedometer do you mean one of them cycle computer things? I've got a thing on my bike that tells me hpw fast I go etc? is that what you mean or one that takes your heart rate etc? Tell me what you want and I'll ask tim, he out training at the mo.

June - You on face book?  Do you like scrabble!!  

Mary - Hope your ok.  XX


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

Laura - sorry to hear you had an upsetting night huni    Wish there was more I could say to help!  I know how you're feeling and wish I could take the pain away!  .  As a good friend once said to me during a very difficult time, one day the sun will shine again  .  It is not over for you huni - you are still young and have a good chance!  Us woman are tough uns!!  I consider crying very healing - it helps to get all your feelings out, however it comes up.  Hope you feel a bit better today huni.  

Hi Lily!  Would love to help you declutter, but it is most definitely something you have to be in the mood for!  I don't do it that often believe me, but was determined to get things sorted and once I get something in my head there is no stopping me 

I am on ********, but havent played scrabble since I was a kid.......not sure I remember how to.....    Could always give it a go sometime!! 

What a cold day it has been today  .......hope you haven't been out in the cold too much today Lily!  

Hi Mary - hope you are doing ok! 

Pin - Hugs to you and your little one....... 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks June, all just gets  a bit much, I wonder how much I can cope.  We've all been there I guess. Was glad I have my wooly hat and scarf today!  

Scrabble is great.. I'm rubbish so play with me!!  PM me your Face book details and I'll invite you in for a game.

Lily - I've been!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - I knew there must be something up when you didn't come on   . So pleased Tim was there for a cuddle - it's important you see/feel each others emotions. 

Re: Pedometer - I meant little tool (maybe clipped to belt) to count no of steps taken/distance travelled/calories burned. Is it important to pay a lot - does Tim know of any good ones? Found one on Amazon for about a tenner with 100% +ve review (only 2 though) - too good to be true?

Hi June. Unfortunately I was outside today and it was FREEZING! Even colder tomorrow  . Really looking forward to our game of scrabble - haven't played with two other people before!

Off to do some online shopping....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hardly any of my online shopping has arrived!

Its Tims birthday the weekend before xmas and I've just booked us into a travel lodge on the friday and satyrday night, was only £29 per night.  We  are going to great yarmouth.  Really looking forward to a walk on the beach in the freezing cold!!  We are trying to book in lots of nice stuff to keep us focused on us and not thinking about babies!!

Forgot to say had an email from the consult and she said she will have a read through my file and get back to me with her thoughts of my last cycle and where to go from here.

I had a pedometer and it was free from a box of cereal I think!  I found it kept jumping all over the place and not really very accurate.  That was obviously a rubbish one.  A girl at work had one which was fine, but only really worked when she had jeans on, think other less 'tight' clothes stopped it from working properly.  Tim said they are pretty simple things so you shouldn't really need to apy alot for one. 

Right I've been!  Bed now.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and June,
Sorry for lateness - had a tiring night, trying to get organised.... Have been selling on ebay and having to answer strange questions and measure things.

The pedometer doesn't sound too hopeful, if it doesn't work that is  . What else am I to put in his stocking!

Glad you've a holiday booked - the more the merrier. A change of scenery is good for everyone's soul  . Always makes me long for my own bed....

When do you expect the consultant to get back to you?

Will check the game now.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just quickie as late and I'm bit drunk but i had a fab night.  Danced all evenin and didn;t get silly drunk.

Hmm stocking fillers!  Thats always a tough one, for tim i'm got some cycling books. Its hi sbirthday too.

I can't wait to go to te beahc and sit in the cold and have a cuddle.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope your heads ok!?   I've decided selling on bay is tiring - I've not got some odd shaped things to parcel up  . Hope you're ok. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

I've never actaully got around to putting owt on ebay!  I'm am looking forward to a big clear out over the xmas break though, whole week off work... yippee!

Hard to use the comp at the mo as the chair has broke!  And so have to stand up and type!

I'm juts wrapping presies and then off to Notts for the weekend. I am off to a dinner and dance later and then pretend xmas day tom!  So prob won't post now til am home on Sunday.

Have a lovely weekend and feel free to tes=xt me!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

What a party animal you are!!   Will miss you xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you enjoyed your weekend!

Laura - sounds like you had a busy exciting time planned - hope you had fun!!

Lily - how are you huni?  Hope you managed to put your feet up!

I've had a busy weekend - had a Christmas Dinner yesterday too and had fun and games - was a lovely day/evening!  Today had to catch up on housework and boring food shopping!!  Booked hotel today for 3 nights over Christmas - going to see in-laws, but no room due to others staying so booked a hotel nearby to save having to sleep on the floor!!

When do you finish work for Christmas?  

Chat soon sweeties - just going into nice warm bath......been another   one!!

Love
J
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I'm home thank goodness.  Dinner and dance was awful as MIL kept on about how she is there for us and we shouold tell her when we going throught IVF so she can support us through it.  Was just hard.. why do people think you want to talk about this rubbish when your out and trying to have a good time?  Then had a huge family get together sat and sun everyone with there kids.  Was a really stressful weekend and glad Im home, looking forward to next weekend when just me and tim.  Got lots of nice pressies from Tims family so thats something I guess!

Lily - Have you sent all your ebay stuff then?  Was it worth while?  Hows the xmas trees selling nearly all done now? I passed signs for where you live and gave you a wave today on way home!  

June - See you have a appointment this week... what are you hoping to hear?  I break up from work xmas eve!  But then not back to after new year.  What about you?

Oh and came back to my barts follow up.. mid march!  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Weeeelcome home Laura! So sorry you had such an insensitive time. I remember getting to a stage last year when I refused to go to anymore gatherings in case I bumped into children (not that I would recommend that as a helpful thing to do!). It's strange 'cos it's possible to be lovely with other people's children and play with them when you're in front of them, but the thought of purposely being with them hurts. I only think people who have experienced the pain of IF can really know how it feels. I acknowledge your situation is somewhat different as I refused to tell anyone (even mum/sis) about us trying, so for 5 years just looked like a busy businesswoman who was too busy to possibly want children. I'm not sure how I would have coped people talking to me about it.  

In answer to your quesions:
Still sending ebay stuff. I've decided it's only worth putting on stuff you can see makes decent money, eg I sold the full set of Tenko dvds for £50 + delivery, which isn't far off what we paid for it. But other things, eg cd went for 99p. I've found ebay's changed. People now 'watch' an item and then in the last 10 mins bid and hope they get it, unless it's a pricey item, then they may start a few days before which gets people's interest up. Definately doing market research first, otherwise with the time it takes to package them up and take the stuff to the PO, it's probably more sensible to take straight to the charity shop, who may even get much more for the items. I've just packed up 2 big bag fulls, which I'm not even going to bother advertising.

Xmas trees are selling well - we've quite a few gaps now that need refilling. How lovely of you to wave - you should have txtd and I'd have waved back  .

So, a question for you. Are you planning on contacting anyone else whilst you're waiting for your follow up - 2nd opinions elsewhere?

Hi June!   for you too  . I love Christmas games, rarely get to play them these days   as DH not so keen. I love Taboo and Pictionary. Don't tell me you played these  . As for work - we work from home, so always something to do, but off to Italy in Jan for 10 days - have to escape to not do work! Can't wait. Where's your in-laws live? 3 nights in a hotel over Christmas sounds so romantic! 

Off for some early grub as DH's rellies coming over later.

Lots of love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I've not been well today, got home about 6 and watched a dvd in bed (finding neverland, Johnny Depp  ) then had a snooze.  Just a cold but feel a bit poo.  

As for telling people we never would have told people, we only told people when I got preg and then of course everyone found out about the ectopic as I was pretty ill.  I've not really told people now as its just none of there business!  That is one the huge things about not using my sister is she will tell the whole world and that will put me under so much pressure.  We don't tell people during IVF but tim told his mum after it failed.  I've not told my family yet.  

Maybe I will just stick all my stuff in a bag and take it to the charity shop!

Lily - Italy will be fab, its my fav country, is this the little cabin holiday?  What date do you go?

June -  Your away for chrimbo too... it will be quiet on here.

As for trying again, well I'm not sure, I think I would like one more go but don't think tim does.  Was thinking about nat IVF or maybe Turkey.  But Tim would rather look into adoption.  I've got some books on donor that I'm reading but as I say tim doesn't want to.. for the time being anyway.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - how are you?

Off to watch Oz and James.... Had a very chilly day  .

Hi June!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oz and James?  

I'm still rough, went to work but came home early.  Had nice long snooze and now watching tv in bed.  Gordon on soon!

How'd it go with the rellies?  What did you cook? Did they bear gifts!  

June - How you doing my love?

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://email02.orange.co.uk/webmail/en_GB/download/Download.html?IDMSG=2704&PJRANG=2&NAME=P1020662.JPG&FOLDER=INBOX

Hi June and Lily,

This should be a link to a pic of Pin Jnr aka Olivia.

XX

/links


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh no what a shame - no pic!!!! I was soooo excited! Please try again  .
Sorry to hear you've been feeling rough. How are you now? Gordon I suppose you mean Ramsey. Oz and James is Oz Clarke and James May's wine adventures BBC2: kinda interesting. We ended up watching a slushy movie. It was about time as we've seen some pretty awful WW2/American civil war stuff recently which gets me just too emotional .

As for the rellies, it was great seeing them, may join them for New Year. Yes they came bearing gifts and we had chicken kinda balti style - yum though. Tonight I still had the basics so had haddock and prawn kinda balti - think I preferred it.

Hope the week at work you've planned isn't too stressful?

Hi June  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Laura*

I've tried to fix the link to your pic but just coming up with error message on orange website 

Can you not save the pic to your PC and then upload it into the gallery here ? If it's from your phone then you can send it to your email address and then save to your PC from there.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for trying to fix it Natasha!

Alternatively Laura, send it to my hotmail account and I'll upload to our website, then I can insert it into the text. Hope you're ok? You're quiet this evening....

Just back from shopping (well back, unloaded, bathed, fed etc).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Minky thanks for the help!   

Lily I'll forward it to your email, I only have your work one.. is that ok?


I'm ok, went xmas shopping then to my mums then sisters yest to get tims b'day pressies.  Didn't get in until 12 and no dinner.  

Just met my friend for a quick glass of vino after work just home, off to do my din dins and then will have to pick tim up from his xmas do. 

Feeling bit better thanks.

Brr cold still... roll on spring.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - so lovely to have you back! Missed you  . What a soppy date I am!!

Yes, work email is fine. I'll upload asap. Awaiting mission!

Went visiting this evening - now tired, but have some pressies to wrap before visiting more tomorrow.
Back later, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've emailed pic lily!!

Off to pick up tim for xmas do.

Back later. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - SURPRISE!!

Here's two absolutely gorgeous pics I've just been sent to celebrate the birth of Olivia Jane. Well done Pin - looking forward to hearing from you. Hope you're getting plenty of rest when you can xx. Olivia is so beautiful!

PIN'S BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL - OLIVIA JANE​














Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi is this a thread for anyone or a certain area? I want to be a hopeful musketeer... but need a bit of optimism


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, is this a link for a certain centre or for anyone?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and welcome!! Of course you can join us - please take a seat  . I read your info at the bottom and getting the bfp earlier this year is extremely hopeful. Not long now until your appointment either. Interested to read you're responsive to met and clomid - especially as PCOS is suspected - is that your worry or your clinic's? What clinic are you at?

The other lovely Laura will be on soon (well in morning). Sure she'll have an idea as to what we should call you both - otherwise it could get confusing!

Off to bed, before DH realises I'm not there  !

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello my lovelies.........   Sorry been AWOL for a while!!  Been out and about all week and now knackered......out again tonight for a girly night with drink and snacks!!! 

Sorry to hear you have been poorly Laura 

Pins little baba is gorgeous!!!

How are you doing Lily?  Still selling the Chrimbo trees?

I have finished work for Chrimbo now until 2nd Jan.....YAY!!!!

Had to go for second scan to check on cyst yesterday and sadly didnt have great news - still have the originial one, but now have 2 others also - and looks to be endo!!!!  Am peed about it!!  Now have to get GP to send me to the endo specialist I want to see, but is difficult as out of area......pain in the butt!!!!

Chat later my sweeties.........going to miss Ugly B tonight........ 

Welcome Laura 2 

HUGS

xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Thanks for the welcome 

Lilly - I did suprisingly get a BFP this year (and still get dumbfounded even thinking about it to this day!) Especially three weeks before we were told DH has totally unexplained infertlity and urologist saying they hear stories of miricle babies (with me going nah it will never happen...). but it did! M/C week 5/6 and here we are.....

they say it could be because of my high fertility after finshing chlomid a few months before - it musthad worked so well!

1st appt 14th Jan at ISIS Colchester. Wont start treatment till mid march as i want to loose some weight till then and get a good chance at our only go!

the reason i am a little sceptical is that the ladies on the thread are all having treatment (and have had more than 2 or 3 gos!) and no one is falling pregnant........   Theyre all coming out at BFN.... so i have not got high hopes at all... and we cant afford blast - and they have all had it (except one).

Very concerned...

2, however, have fallen naturally and ones due beginning of feb which is nice..

meanwhile have to deal with my sister in law giving birth in feb (a week before ours was due) and sister in law to bes sister giving birth yesterday.... and me getting lotsof happy texts from sis in law to be sayinghow lovely he is........ great!

Would be nice to catch up on everyone, have you got a list?

Sorry for my spellings


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi June,
So sorry to hear about the cysts   - hope you get an appointment asap! Time to have some indulging time during your nearly 2 weeks off....

Yes, Chrimbo trees still selling - gets us into the fresh air and I love meeting everyone.

Hope Laura's having a wondeful time by the sea. 

Hi Ladyb14 - was about to ask how you are, when I see you've posted. My sis has just arrived, so will come back on later after she's gone, to chat  . Had a quick read - and recognise everything you've written. IF is such an emotional rollercoaster - and having friends/family getting pregnant is unbelievably hard and certainly not what you need right now - or at all until you've got your own!
Back soon. Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi again. Home alone once more now that sis, and co have gone....

Does your sis-in-law to be know about your situation - if so I'm surprised with the texts. But then I believe no one really kows what not being able to conceive feels like until they've been through the pain. I'm really pleased with your decision to lose weight, especially if you think you have PCOS - what do the docs say about that by the way? I lost 2 stone before getting pregnant and I really believe it helped not only get pregnant but also support the pregnancy (insulin resistance/high LH levels etc). How much are you going for?

I think it's fantastic you got the bfp though - that really is a positive factor on your side. I'll pray for another whilst you're waiting for your next lot of treatment  .

Off for an early dinner, before watching Matt and Aleysha - not really a tv watcher - but have enjoyed the dancing on a Sat night.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx By the way what do you mean by a list?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls I'm home!!

Well I have a lovely couple nights away, lots of walking on the beach and nice grub in the evenings!  

Lily - So you all ready for xmas??  I bet you are... your always so organised!!

June - Bugger about cysts... are they going to do anything or you just waiting for your next specialist appointment?

Laura2 - Hello!  Oh where in essex are you?  I'm an essex girl too!    Fingers crossed for 2008.  With your age I think you stand a fab chnce.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Laura - so lovely to have you back - what a great surprise!  
Really pleased to hear you had a good time - what's the general consensus for the two of you then about next steps? Or are you going to get Christmas out of the way before deciding?

Yes, almost ready, although haven't wrapped up DH's things yet. Also need to do a bit of food shopping tomorrow for fresh stuff - hope there's some left! Are you at home Christmas Day?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

I've finished work now for a week!  Yee ha!

Just got the pressies to wrap, one of my amazon parcels hasn't arrived.  

We are here tomorrow, I have nice trout planned for my tea and then we off to my sisters about 5ish and staying over night so we can both have a tipple.  

As for next steps, the turkey place are in london doing consults end of jan so going to try to book us in I have 3 weeks leave to take before April so would like to get a cycle in before then just not sure a city in turkey is what I want, we really can't adfford a full cycle in england along with money saved for my sister as donor, but we could afford a soft stim/ natural cycle.  I am off now for a week so plan to do some research and make some decisions then. 

SO you all ready?  Did your food shop go ok?

XX


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you have both recovered from the last few days  

Im doing well on my diet. I was 16 stone a few months ago, lost 2 stone and now aim for another 2 stone (then will set another goal!) hope to be that 12 stone before i start treatment. Have decided to go for treatment mid march (has tobe done before NHS new financial year - no pressure!).

Havent got much else to say except im really craving chocolate.....

Laura B #2
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay All,

Laurab2! - Wow you are doing well, I'm rubbish at loosing weight, I need to lose about a stone but really can't stop eating especially when I'm feeling sad... which is most of the time!  March sounds a great tiem for treatemnt.  

Lily - Hows you hon.. did xmas go all as planned?  

June - How was your xmas my love?

Well I'm home alone now, was meant to be going to Notts with Tim for couple of days but he HAD to go at lunchtime today even though he has made no plans with people in Notts and he had already agreed to go visit my nan this afternoon as she has no visitors and my grandad is in hospital so she all alone.  But to be honest a couple of days on my own here may not be such a bad thing.

Xmas day was ok, we went for a nice walk in the morning and then had a tasty tandoori trout and then over to my sisters.  My little neice got some baby dolls and kept mking me cuddle one.. daft but it felt awful and felt everyone knew I was struggling with holding a silly baby doll!  And my SIL who is 7 months preg is there and I didn't even ask any questions about the baby/ preg.  But on the plus side my nephew had one of those wii things.... they are great!!  We played tennis and bowling and had a round of boxing!  Ache today would you believe!!

Anyway another year over.. here comes the next one... can it get any worse?  Sure I typed that last year and thought it couldn't possibly get any worse but then it did... oh my... what is in store for 2008.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Lauras!!

Well done for losing the weight Laurab2 - that's fantastic!! Have you even been totally self-disciplined the last 2 days?

Laurab - tandoori trout sounds lovely - however, I'm not happy about Tim going to Notts without you  . Hope you're totally spoiling yourself! Here I need to give you a big hug  . xxxx As for treatment in Turkey - if they have good results, good support and good costings then go for it. Are you going to go to any open days/first consultations in the meantime, in the UK? Even if you have to pay, it would be worth getting another opinion, especially if it gives you the confidence to get a solid plan of action going.

As for Christmas - quiet really, but tiring all the same. Saw friends/family up to yesterday, but not including, but had lots of phone calls instead, then today we went to granny's for lunch - 85 and she did us 3 courses - better than what we did the day before in fact! Came home and watched a slushy film (well after watching the end of 'Speed' from the night before - how far fetched is that - especially when the bus jumps the gap in the freeway - apologies if you haven't seen it. Not bad kiss at the end though.... Emmmmm?  ).

Best go. Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya

Lily - Agh yeah i wish he hadn't gone without me.  I've been so low, Christmas is so hard, and being home alone is really making things  worse.  I have loads of jobs I could be doing but just sitting and eating in bed watching childrens films. Cried all last night and this morning.  I need to get myself sorted out.  As for speed we watched the end when the kids went to bed at my sisters... funny we all commented on that bit too!  Did Little One enjoy xmas or is she still bit too young?

Laurab2 and June - Hello!

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I've chased my Barts consultant for a response and requested an appointment with both the Turkey place (they are doing consults in London end of jan) and with CREATE, they have just posted there results for 2007 which for nat IVF I think are pretty good (about 18% per cycle).


----------



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Hope you all had a lovely Chrimbo and will have a fantastic New Year!!

I had a lovely time at my BF's parents - was weird staying in a hotel though!  Was really nearby to them though so was good!  All I have done is eat and eat and eat and sit and sit......ha ha.......shall have to go on a diet!!  

Glad to be back home though - missed my puddy cats!!  Luckily my lovely sister came and fed them for me......   Nothing like your own bed is there!

Laura - sorry to hear you have been home alone huni......    Is he back home yet sweetie?   

Hi Lily    your granny sounds fab!!  Hope your getting some rest now!!  Did santa bring anything nice?

Hi Laura 2 and Pin in you're about!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

June - Glad you had a nice time, I've eaten too much too!    No he's not back yet, maybe tomorrow.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies!

Laura - so have you heard from Tim - hope he isn't leaving you totally on your own? Maybe I'll go shopping tomorrow in Nottingham, bump into him and have a little word for you  . Well done though on requesting those appointments - fantastic news. Hope you hear from them soon.

As for little one - she's too young. Has absolutely no idea what's going on. Ok, she maybe looking, noticing and observing but there's no excitement or wow factor! I suppose it's cos everything's new and tree lights, wrapping paper etc are just another new experience alongwith seeing a train go by.

June - sounds like you had a lovely time the last few days. You asked what Santa brought - well the best is piano lessons which I've been after for years. I've been teaching myself but not getting too far. I do a good 'Good King Wenceslas' though. What about you? and you Laura?   and Laurab2? Did your mum got you another sweater Laura!?  

Went shopping today - can't believe DH agreed - made the most of it but made sure he was well fed and watered (well cappucino'd). Got a pair of velvety black jeans, fancy shirt, pink polo neck and brown skirt with embroidery on it - and nothing was more than £15, so did better than I've done for years. Anyone else planning on hitting the high street? Whilst waiting for me trying stuff on, DH sat next to a farmer who said something about there's supposed to be a credit crunch, but that us women don't seem to have heard! Cheeky ***.

Best go. Love to you all. Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay All,

Lily...piano lessons!!  I'd love to play something but I'm not very musical.  Was thinking of buying myself a SLR camera as like taking pics.. a hobby would be good for me.  As for pressies my mum and dad are talking us out to dinner on the 6th jan rather than getting a pressie as nothing we want.  Got some good books, smellies, vouchers, detective game for my DS, knickers!  Not  sure i can face the sales...see how I feel tom.. may risk it!

As for Tim not heard from him.  So yes if you see him... feel free to give him a whack.  All my mates away too so not spoken to another human since yesterday! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - I suggest getting yourself out there tomorrow and grab yourself a bargain - something bright and cheery to complement your gorgeous hair! I found a lovely stripey top today, realy soft and in earthy colours - woud have looked great on you but only in size 8 or 20  .

As for digital SLR - DH is a bit of a photographer too and we treated ourselves a couple of Christmases ago to a Nikon D50 - would highly recommend it. We tried out a few but that had the smoothest action. Would love the next lense up for long distance but haven't managed it yet.

Sleep tight. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I've heard the best is Nikon and Canon.  Iwill have to look into it properly before i buy... big purchase they pretty expensive.  I don't really know enough about them to know what i'm looking for to be honest!

Well my friend is back from Blackpool tonight and so hoping I can go and see her in the evening, but not sure if she'll be too tired.  We'll see.

Night sweetpea.
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Just to let you know I'm off to my mates, we off for dinner and drinks.  Looking forward to it.

She has a party on Sat night but doubt i'll stay for that as well but may do.. see how I feel.

Anyway have a nice Friday evening.  

XX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home.............. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123570.new#new


----------

